# "Don't waste your money on _____"



## Liz (May 23, 2005)

To go with the "I love ____" thread, list things that suck and don't want people to waste their money on.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 23, 2005)

Don't waste your money on: L'Oreal Double Extend Mascara. I hated the primer, and the mascara didn't really do all that much.


----------



## Marisol (May 23, 2005)

Don't waste your money on:

BadGal mascara from Benefit. It clumped on me and made my eyelashes very spidery looking.

Clinique's 3 step skin care system. It dried out my face and didn't help my complextion at all.


----------



## Joyeuux (May 23, 2005)

Don't waste your money on:

Maybelline's eye makeup remover. That stuff made my eyes red, raw &amp; dry! BLEH!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 23, 2005)

lancome hypnose mascara it was clump city total waste of 22 dollars.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dove* Its quite ok. Didn't make my eyes red, raw or dry, but when it gets into your eyes, your eyes will still to tear badly to the point everything becomes blurry. It doesn't remove your makeup well though. I swear by body shop's eye MU remover. TBS's eye make up remover doesn't remove waterproof make up very well



i got a free bottle


----------



## Andi (May 23, 2005)

MAC Select SPF 15 foundation.

this is the only MAC product I ever truly hated. it made me look even more dull than I do withOUT makeup and strangely yellow-looking. (although it WAS the right shade)


----------



## lilla (May 23, 2005)

Don't waste your money on Prescriptives skincare, broke me out big time...


----------



## Laura (May 23, 2005)

Cool thread Liz! Don't waste your money on

MAYBELLINE GREAT LASH MASCARA


----------



## elljmz (May 23, 2005)

Don't waste your money on...

Serious Skincare Olive Oil Line-It may work, I don't know because I couldn't get past the awful perfumey medicinal smell. (they should of just left the olive oil smell)


----------



## Anya1976 (May 23, 2005)

maybelline volum' express mascaras

maybelline xxl mascara


----------



## Jennifer (May 23, 2005)

lancome hypnose mascara

diorshow mascara (!!!)

l'oreal volumous mascara (gets so flakey)

...lots of other mascaras!!!

covergirl eyeshadows

origins silk screen (pressed powder)

i can't think of anymore


----------



## Mirtilla (May 23, 2005)

*Physicians Formula - Retro Glow liquid kohl eyeliner* (blah!)


----------



## Jennifer (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Funny ...I love this mascara ..works FABULOUS for me! which mascara?


----------



## girl_geek (May 23, 2005)

Physician's Formula Mosiac cream eyeshadows -- creased in 30 minutes even with a base; sad because I loved the colors





L'Oreal Lash Out Mascara -- it actually _straightened_ my lashes even if I used an eyelash curler!

Almay One Coat Lengthening Waterproof Mascara -- flaked terribly, even worse than the non-waterproof version of this mascara!


----------



## Liz (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* lancome hypnose mascara
diorshow mascara (!!!)

l'oreal volumous mascara (gets so flakey)

...lots of other mascaras!!!

covergirl eyeshadows

origins silk screen (pressed powder)

i can't think of anymore





what mascara DO you like? lol


----------



## Tabitha (May 23, 2005)

Revlon Lash Tint...crapola in a tube.

Prada Lip Balm (monodose) Thick, waxy and hard to apply + it dried out my lips.

Stila Convertible Colors...same dewy effect can be duplicated for a lot less by spreading a little petroleum jelly over blush, but who wants vaseline on their cheeks, right?! IMO, CC's are like tinted vaseline in a fancy compact + it caused me to break out with cystic bumps.

Paula's Select Shadows...nice colors, chalky texture.

Demeter Fragrances...stinky farts stick around longer than these do, unfortunately!

Origins Pinch Your Cheeks...nice concept, but metal tubing turned product a putrid green.


----------



## Liz (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tabitha* Demeter Fragrances...stinky farts stick around longer than these do, unfortunately! hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## FeistyFemme (May 23, 2005)

Don't waste your money on Physician's Formula Lash In A Tube Mascara - irritated my eyes big time, plus it flaked and clumped.


----------



## Jennifer (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* what mascara DO you like? lol LOL maybelline's sky high curves. i will never spend more than $7 on another mascara. i've tried them all and they work just like d/s products.


----------



## Andi (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* LOL maybelline's sky high curves. i will never spend more than $7 on another mascara. i've tried them all and they work just like d/s products. what do you like about sky high curves? IÂ´m not willing to buy high end mascaras either since you run out in 2 months anyway.itÂ´s more of a lengthening mascara, right?


----------



## Haloinrverse (May 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tabitha* Prada Lip Balm (monodose) Thick, waxy and hard to apply + it dried out my lips.

Stila Convertible Colors...same dewy effect can be duplicated for a lot less by spreading a little petroleum jelly over blush, but who wants vaseline on their cheeks, right?! IMO, CC's are like tinted vaseline in a fancy compact + it caused me to break out with cystic bumps.

Demeter Fragrances...stinky farts stick around longer than these do, unfortunately!

rebuttal and counter point! lol. i *love* the really thick texture of lip monodoses. plus, the bizarre rye bread scent is tasty.
demeter PMUs are supposed to last 5 min. thats why theyre pick me ups!






i have to agree about the CCs. greasy and crappo.

lets see.....what do i really hate? bourjois e/s. no pigment at all. cover girl e/s has better pigment!


----------



## spazbaby (May 23, 2005)

Revlon Lip Glide

CoverGirl foundations

Clinique 3-Step skincare

Clinique foundations

Maybelline Shiny-Licious lip gloss

Maybelline eye shadows

Maybelline Great Lash or Volum' Express mascaras

anything Lancome - everything is perfumed, mascaras are clumpy


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 23, 2005)

glitter eye pencils! I know that some people love 'em but the glitter chunks always get in my eyes and hurt so much.


----------



## Amethyst (May 24, 2005)

I agree on Demeter fragrances! They don't last at all. I have 3 bottles I am using as room spray because the don't last on me at all. I don't even want to wear them.


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Don't waste your money on................


something that seems like a miracle product - chances are it probably doesn't work! 
MAC foundations - i just have a strong dislike for them - everyone who uses MAC fndt at work gets bad breakouts! 
MAC Prep + Prime - if it ever comes back out, don't bother trying it, it was shit!
 I bought the Select SPF15 foundation today, because I loved the coverage, but now i'm worried about it LoL, I don't want to break out


----------



## bonbon412 (May 24, 2005)

Don't waste your money on:

Revlon colorstay lash tint - doesn't lenthen or add volume and hard to get off even with a remover for waterproof makeup

Revlon lipglides - they don't show up at all

Urban Decay pocket rocket eyeliners - very pretty, but so glittery and the glitter gets all over your face and is impossible to get off


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* diorshow mascara (!!!) I love this mascara. Its the only one that has worked for me.


----------



## Jennifer (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* what do you like about sky high curves? IÂ´m not willing to buy high end mascaras either since you run out in 2 months anyway.itÂ´s more of a lengthening mascara, right?

yep! it makes my lashes SO long and it doesn't flake AT ALL, not even after 12-hour wear. i use the waterproof and whenever i wash my face (i wash it and then apply remover), it doesn't budge at all.

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I love this mascara. Its the only one that has worked for me. because it has such a big brush, it doesn't work on my fine, thin, short lashes. i've found that brushes that are thinner and have more space in between the bristles work the best on my kind of lashes


----------



## Marisol (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* yep! it makes my lashes SO long and it doesn't flake AT ALL, not even after 12-hour wear. i use the waterproof and whenever i wash my face (i wash it and then apply remover), it doesn't budge at all. Glad that you found something that works for you!


----------



## Jennifer (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Glad that you found something that works for you! thanks! me, too


----------



## Anya1976 (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tabitha* Demeter Fragrances...stinky farts stick around longer than these do, unfortunately! LMAO that is the funniest thing i have read all night. but i have to agree



i only have one the summer vacation one i've used it a few times and i am thinking of returning it i need someting that lasts longer.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* I bought the Select SPF15 foundation today, because I loved the coverage, but now i'm worried about it LoL, I don't want to break out



I've been using it everyday since it came out... and I haven't broken out from it... I love it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* LMAO that is the funniest thing i have read all night. but i have to agree



i only have one the summer vacation one i've used it a few times and i am thinking of returning it i need someting that lasts longer. oh... just wonderful! lol I have a bottle on its way from Sephora as we speak!


----------



## Haloinrverse (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* LMAO that is the funniest thing i have read all night. but i have to agree



i only have one the summer vacation one i've used it a few times and i am thinking of returning it i need someting that lasts longer. anya, what does summer vacation smell like? ive been wanting this one.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Haloinrverse* anya, what does summer vacation smell like? ive been wanting this one. to me it has a honeysuckle scent to it. but i've heard people say that it smells like spf. it's got a floral fragrance. i was hoping for something a little more beachy than this turns out to be.


----------



## Haloinrverse (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* to me it has a honeysuckle scent to it. but i've heard people say that it smells like spf. it's got a floral fragrance. i was hoping for something a little more beachy than this turns out to be. thanks for the description.



i think i definitely need it now!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Haloinrverse* thanks for the description.



i think i definitely need it now! NP


----------



## wongy74 (May 26, 2005)

Oh, yeah, I totally know what you're talking about

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Don't waste your money on:Revlon colorstay lash tint - doesn't lenthen or add volume and hard to get off even with a remover for waterproof makeup


----------



## grapefruity (May 26, 2005)

maybelline &amp; covergirl foundations

clinique skincare

revlon mascaras

creme de la mer (like nivea original creme)


----------



## Scarlette (May 27, 2005)

DiorShow and Benefit Bad Gal lash are exactly the same thing... but you didn't hear that from me. (one of those same company, same product, diff. packaging) and both are great, just that Benefit's cost less for more product.

MAC foundation broke me out bad, the pressed blot powder is terrible.

La Mer was horrible.


----------



## Marisol (May 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* DiorShow and Benefit Bad Gal lash are exactly the same thing... but you didn't hear that from me. (one of those same company, same product, diff. packaging) and both are great, just that Benefit's cost less for more product. Really? I will have to check it out. Tried BadGal before but maybe I got a bad batch. 
Nice to see you back on the boards!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* DiorShow and Benefit Bad Gal lash are exactly the same thing... but you didn't hear that from me. (one of those same company, same product, diff. packaging) and both are great, just that Benefit's cost less for more product.
MAC foundation broke me out bad, the pressed blot powder is terrible.

La Mer was horrible.

Really? hmmm... never tried the Benefit mascara - but I'm really liking the Diorshow. I use the MAC select moistureblend foundation &amp; the dark blot powder... I really like them. I don't seem to get breakouts



I wasn't too thrilled w/ MAC's liquid foundations that the MA put on me... felt really tight and drying.


----------



## blaquepooky (May 27, 2005)

The best liquid foundation would have to be Becca because it also has an of SPF20 and it wasn't greasy on my combo skin. As for something you shouldn't waste your money on...Dove Essential Nutrients Day Lotion SPF 15. It made my skin feel so greasy except on those rare days when my skin was dry. Also it caused my skin to breakout so much and I thought it was just my acne for so long. As soon as I stopped using this my skin cleared up so much. I thought Dove moisturizers would be great and perfect for my sensitive skin--I was so wrong.


----------



## lilla (May 27, 2005)

I tried Bad Gal lash but just couldn't get used to the big wand





Originally Posted by *Scarlette* DiorShow and Benefit Bad Gal lash are exactly the same thing... but you didn't hear that from me. (one of those same company, same product, diff. packaging) and both are great, just that Benefit's cost less for more product.
MAC foundation broke me out bad, the pressed blot powder is terrible.

La Mer was horrible.


----------



## Marisol (May 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* I tried Bad Gal lash but just couldn't get used to the big wand



I actually like a big wand but didnt like how it clumped on me. Maybe I will have to try it when I go to Sephora or a Benefit counter.


----------



## lilla (May 28, 2005)

You should have seen me after trying it... I had mascara not only on my lashes, on e/lids and on the skin under my bottom lashes









looked very scary.

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I actually like a big wand but didnt like how it clumped on me. Maybe I will have to try it when I go to Sephora or a Benefit counter.


----------



## Geek (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome to MakeupTalk on your first post! Take care and see ya around





Originally Posted by *pickeringlucia* 

I totally wasted a ton of money on Christian Dior's waterproof mascara and waterproof eye lining pencil - they both smudge terriblt!


----------



## Angel Baby (Jun 1, 2005)

L'Oreal Feel Natural foundation -- broke me out big time, and foundations don't break me out!


----------



## rowantree (Jun 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tabitha* Demeter Fragrances...stinky farts stick around longer than these do, unfortunately! Oh I just had to write over this one! You really hit it with the Demeter Fragrances! While they really do smell just like the real thing, they do NOT last. Spray it on, walk out of the room &amp; it's gone! I guess you could spend a lot more money &amp; purchase body lotion along with the spray to layer it...even though I've never done this, my feeling is it still wouldn't work!


----------



## rowantree (Jun 2, 2005)

Totally agree! Same goes for Wild &amp; Crazy cosmetics (I found them at KMart). They're only a $1 a piece. My thought was since they're so cheap, I'll try some new colors out...eyeshadows didn't last beyond an hour, eye pencils smeared off immediately &amp; lip pencils too hard to use. The lipsticks have some decent colors but are so thin textured they come off right away as well.


----------



## XOffendr (Jun 2, 2005)

Clinique Sheer Shaper lip pencil. I actively HATE this lipliner. I remembered using some Clinique lipliner that I loved when I was in my early teens, and recalling a very creamy application I ordered this because it was advertised as 'ultra-creamy.' It's total nonsense. This pencil is so hard, but when I sharpen it, it constantly breaks, or it breaks deep inside the pencil and the color stick falls out. I've never even been able to use it on my lips. I have to press too hard to make a stroke of color, and when I attempted to apply it to my mouth it was scratchy. I despise it, and I don't even despise the worst makeups!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Oct 27, 2005)

Maybelline Great Lash Mascara

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Foundation

Neutrogena Moisture Shine Gloss

Dessert Treats and Dessert Beauty Lip gloss


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmm I kinda don't like this thread. I think even the products that didn't work for me probably work for someone else. But here it goes.....

Dont waste your money on.....

MAC Foundation- breakouts for days

ProActiv- The worst skin of my life

Maybelline Great Lash- Flakes and more flakes

NARS Shadows- No pigment??? The blushes sure have color!


----------



## lindas (Oct 27, 2005)

MAC studio fix...made me break out for weeks!!!

Cover girl eye shadows.. no matter how much i applied...it never had the staying power and i was never able to see the colors

Neutrogena face lotion


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 27, 2005)

Some of the products listed I like. Anyway, the ones I hate the most are Maybelline Great Lash (bought it b/c makeup artists rave so much) but worst mascara I have ever used, clump and smear so bad under my eyes I couldnt even leave home and it was waterproof. Clinique perfumes, the worst is the main one, I almost puke when I smell it, I hate Happy also, smells like rotten oranges and makes me gag, any of the long last lipsticks that paint your lips and you put the gloss on, yeah color stays but my lips shrivel up and you apply gloss all day so whats the point. Loreal lipsticks, the taste is awful.


----------



## kurczak (Oct 27, 2005)

Rimmel Vinyl Lip Gloss - u will be not able to open your mounth

Estee Lauder Eyeshadow Quads - almost no pigment inside

Most of Avon products

Lancome mascaras - very good quality but they dry out after one month


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* Some of the products listed I like. Anyway, the ones I hate the most are Maybelline Great Lash (bought it b/c makeup artists rave so much) but worst mascara I have ever used, clump and smear so bad under my eyes I couldnt even leave home and it was waterproof. Clinique perfumes, the worst is the main one, I almost puke when I smell it, I hate Happy also, smells like rotten oranges and makes me gag, any of the long last lipsticks that paint your lips and you put the gloss on, yeah color stays but my lips shrivel up and you apply gloss all day so whats the point. Loreal lipsticks, the taste is awful. I agree on the Maybelline Great Lash... I bought it and in my defense I tried it SEVERAL times, trying to figure out if there was a real trick to using it, bc so many MA's had raved about it... 
Honestly I hated it! Like you said, it clumped REALLY bad... I have found that the waterproof one is more dry and doesn't clump as badly, but still it isn't anything to rave about...


----------



## grashabelle (Oct 27, 2005)

Second on Maybelline foundations, whether liquid or dual type.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* DiorShow and Benefit Bad Gal lash are exactly the same thing... but you didn't hear that from me. (one of those same company, same product, diff. packaging) and both are great, just that Benefit's cost less for more product.
MAC foundation broke me out bad, the pressed blot powder is terrible.

La Mer was horrible.

I have never heard this, I love DiorShow. I saw the BadGal but it wasnt waterproof so I got Diorshow waterproof. Maybe they will one make that one day, trust me, in this sweaty heat,



no mascara lasts on me unless it is waterproof.


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 27, 2005)

dont waste your money on maybelline xxl volume mascara. doesnt volumize the lashes at all, and makes them look like gross spiderlegs.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* dont waste your money on maybelline xxl volume mascara. doesnt volumize the lashes at all, and makes them look like gross spiderlegs.



I totally agree - I kept trying it thinking it was just me then gave up on it. Don't need those spiderlegs!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* dont waste your money on maybelline xxl volume mascara. doesnt volumize the lashes at all, and makes them look like gross spiderlegs.



Yes, I felt like I had 4 eyelashes




I tried it several different times with several different application methods, and I still could not get this stuff to work for me.

Honestly I think what I hated most was that it would clump, and I would have to pick out the clumps with my lash comb. When I would do that, then it would flake and I'd be left with bare spots on my lashes that looked white from the primer.

Iccccck


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 27, 2005)

i agree with maybelline great lash! it was nothing fantastic. i also didn't care for max factor 2000 calorie too much.


----------



## yazzy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Neutrogena Clean Lash Tint &amp;*

Revlon ColorStay Lash Tint. They are just tints, not mascaras.

Maybelline Great Lash. Spikey, smeary messy!

Philosophy fragrances. They don't last.

Sally Hansen Lip Infaltion. Doesn't plump.

yazzy


----------



## chickylittle (Oct 28, 2005)

Yep..I totally agree with everyone on maybelline's Great Lash mascera. I renamed it to maybelline's poop on a stick because that is exactly what is is. I have been scared to try any of maybellines other masceras after trying great lash.

I also really hate loreal's lash arcitect. It sucks big time! The flakes are horrible.

Cover Girl outlast lipstick dried my lips out completely, but I do know people who love this product because it does last a long time.


----------



## jeterbugg (Oct 28, 2005)

bonnebell gel bronze.

It made me look like I had a wierd sunburn


----------



## yazzy (Oct 30, 2005)

*I gotta agree on the CG Outlast lip tints. I loved the longevity, but like the lips more. The stuff was too drying.*

yaz


----------



## karrieann (Oct 30, 2005)

Benefit Dr. Feelgood. Made me break out sooooo bad!! Feels nice on the skin but horrible for the skin.

I totally agree on the Maybelline Great Lash. I just don't get it. Why is this supposed to be so great? Clumpy and gunky.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounding like a broken record, but I agree about Maybelline's Great Lash. IT is absolutely the WORST mascara I have ever used. Clumpy and smeared everywhere. And it didn't do squat for my lashes.

Dream Matte Mousse foundation - I'm not sure if this counts, though, I loved it before it made me break out.





Maybelline eyeshadow duo - not pigmented and chalky and flaky.

Bonne Bell gel bronze in natural tan - made me look like I had skin cancer, very weird red-yellow color. The extra-dark color is much better though

Clinique original Glosswears - smelly smelly smelly! I love the Air Kiss color, and a few others, but I can't buy them because of the gross plasticy chemical smell. The shimmer glosses (like Whisper) don't have the weird smell, so I wish Clinique would reformulate them already!


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 30, 2005)

dont waste your money on:

1. TrueMatch foundation- this makes your face look too cakey or pasty.

2. Walmart Make up Brushes- they fall apart really easy.

3. Cream Eye Shadows- they tend to crease.

4. Wet n Wild Products- the lipsticks and lipglosses suck.

5. Curling Irons and Flat Irons- make sure you get the ceramic kind cuz they work the best.

this is all that i can think of for now.


----------



## ym06790 (Nov 1, 2005)

Maybelline Great Last- Smears, clumps

Lancome Definicils- I don't know why it is always rated as top mascaras in Allure. It clumps Mamy eyleashes, too much gets on the wand when you apply.

Mac powder- Made me break out

Revlon Fabulash- Clumps, and straightens my eyelashes even after I curl then with an eyelash curler

Hylexin for dark circles- Did nothing after a month's use.

Clinique skin care products--very drying

dermablend concealer-too drying for undereye circles

Mac zoomlash-leaves lashes too clumpty

Mac Spice lipliner - Leaves my lips orange ( I am NC 35)

Benefit- Oohla lift- Did absolutely nothing to my dark circles


----------



## doe (Nov 1, 2005)

Any of the Bourjois eyeliners..especially the styler line ones (twist up pens)

They lead breaks and its too hard to go on your eyes and it smudges and then wont come off..so your left with smudgey eyeliner





I absolutely despise it


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MillieBelle* Maybelline Great Lash MascaraMaybelline Dream Matte Mousse Foundation

Neutrogena Moisture Shine Gloss

Dessert Treats and Dessert Beauty Lip gloss

I love JS's Dessert Line AND Maybelline's Dream Matte Mousse.


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 13, 2005)

Physician's FormulaEyebrightenerÂ® Mascara Brightening &amp; Curling Mascara

Revlon Fabulash

IsaDora mascara - any of them


----------



## chickylittle (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Physician's FormulaEyebrightenerÂ® Mascara Brightening &amp; Curling Mascara Revlon Fabulash

IsaDora mascara - any of them

I totally agree about Revlon Fabulash...was not impressed!


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chickylittle* I totally agree about Revlon Fabulash...was not impressed! really? that one sucked? i always look at it and end up putting it back. since i've been having my love affair with shesiedo's mascaras


----------



## lilla (Nov 13, 2005)

Welcome back Angela! missed you!! hope you're doing great.

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* really? that one sucked? i always look at it and end up putting it back. since i've been having my love affair with shesiedo's mascaras


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla*



Welcome back Angela! missed you!! hope you're doing great. i've missed you too dolly!!!


----------



## kaeisme (Nov 13, 2005)

Just about anything Cover Girl, I never have found anything that works for me.


----------



## -nikki- (Nov 13, 2005)

Don't waste your money on...

CoverGirl Remarkable Washable Waterproof Mascara (thats a mouthful!)- It clumps your lashes together, and you have to literally PULL them apart as the mascara is like cement. It works great if you put it on the tips of your lashes but what's the point of that? I have short lashes, so maybe the brush is too big or something?


----------



## Anya1976 (Nov 13, 2005)

i wonder if i ever put that rimmel volum'eyes on this list. too much came out on the comb and clumped my lashes together i had to comb them within an inch of their lives (same with lancome's hypnose mascara i hated that too)


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 13, 2005)

-*Prestige eyeshadow *- I have been using them but none of them seem to work now! I can't get any pigment onto my brush and when I do it just sits on my lids then falls off. Plus they won't blend.

-*Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Foundation - *It worked really well to begin with (despite the fact the lightest colour was slightly too dark) but after a couple of months it began to break me out. Then after 6 months of having it, it went off.


----------



## swhitneyt (Nov 16, 2005)

Revlons 12 hour eyeshadow


----------



## babykisses (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't waste your money on:

Mac Studio Fix Concealer (doesn't conceal well at all!!)

Makeup Forever Liquid Lip Color (it streakes, not shiny at all, bad smelling)


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *swhitneyt* Revlons 12 hour eyeshadow I tried this too, and I hate the new formula. I loved the old one, dont fix what aint broke.


----------



## Xexuxa (Nov 17, 2005)

Cover Girl eye shadow...

I bought it just to play around and I was STILL disappointed


----------



## iheartjuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Covergirl Overtime Lipsticks (the one that came with the chapstick type gloss for over it -- that stuff smelled AWFUL) - flaked and never applied right.

MAC Studio Tech - mine smelled rancid after about a month, despite always using a clean brush/clean finger.

Blinc Kiss Me Mascara - I fell for the hype, but it goes on VERY watery, provides zero volume or curling, and left spider-leg looking "tubes" all over my face as it started to come off after a few hours. No, it didn't flake, but it looked like my eyelashes were falling out of my eyes!

Bourjois Coup De Theatre mascara - clumpy and went rancid very quickly.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 18, 2005)

I second your motion. Contrary to popular opinon (I believe it's really marketing), this stuff is horrible. Read my review.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Cool thread Liz! Don't waste your money on
MAYBELLINE GREAT LASH MASCARA

Wow, I love maybelline great lash mascara


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 18, 2005)

Dont waste your money on Mac foundations if your skin is acne prone.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 18, 2005)

-Rimmel Foundation (Horrible!!)

-Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse (If you have ANY dry skin, this will magnify it 10 times!)

-Max Factor's Lipfinity (Yes, it will stay all day, but I had to continually apply the gloss every 30 minutes because it dried my lips out so bad.)

-ProActiv (It worked minimally, but not as well as an aspirin mask a few times a week does!! And it's waaaaaayyy more expensive!!)


----------



## Tussan (Nov 18, 2005)

Maybelline Great Lash Mascara!!!!

havnÂ´t used it in some years but I remember HATING it and wondering why it was said to be MAÂ´s favorite

//Jenny


----------



## lollipop (Nov 21, 2005)

Maybelline great lash mascara (pink-green tube), it`s very bad. This one had make my eyes swollen and very itchy for like almost a week. Again very bad!!! Why do "they" say it`s so great?


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 21, 2005)

Honestly lollipop I have NO freakin' idea why it is supposedly so wonderful... I have 2 tubes of it, one waterproof and one not, and I NEVER reach for them! I like the waterproof better though, it is a little drier and goes on better, but it is still a crummy product IMO...


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Maybelline great lash mascara (pink-green tube), it`s very bad. This one had make my eyes swollen and very itchy for like almost a week. Again very bad!!! Why do "they" say it`s so great?



I second your motion!!! Read my review, horrible product.


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* -Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse (If you have ANY dry skin, this will magnify it 10 times!) I agree! And it just felt wierd.


----------



## LindaA (Nov 21, 2005)

Let me 2nd the motion on CG's Outlast and the Max Factor Lipfinity. They both make my lips dry and the color eventually peels off.

I also 2nd the cream eyeshadow, but just those that come in flat pans. They crease in minutes. I'm thinking esp. of Maybelline Colour Delights (which have the honor of being one of two products I've ever returned.) and Revlon Illuminance. In order to get them to last at all, you have to apply a powder over them which changes the color.

Finally, anything in a click pen. There is just too much unusable product in one of them, and they are way overpriced for what you do get. The more expensive, the more reason to avoid it. I"m thinking mainly of Stila Lipglazes here.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LindaA* Finally, anything in a click pen. There is just too much unusable product in one of them, and they are way overpriced for what you do get. The more expensive, the more reason to avoid it. I"m thinking mainly of Stila Lipglazes here. I don't like click pen stuff either... For some reason, I click and click and click and nothing comes out. Then I click one last time and OVERLOAD of product!! And I am even waiting in between clicks to make sure this doesn't happen! Grrr....


----------



## anne7 (Nov 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I don't like click pen stuff either... For some reason, I click and click and click and nothing comes out. Then I click one last time and OVERLOAD of product!! And I am even waiting in between clicks to make sure this doesn't happen! Grrr.... Ditto! I always see the cutest glosses in these types of packages, but can't bring myself to buy them because I know that it will do that; take forever to get even *a little* out, then gush out in a huge amount. Plus the gloss at the very end won't even come out no matter how many times you click. It is just too wasteful IMO.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 22, 2005)

Yep! Totally agree!


----------



## LindaA (Nov 22, 2005)

I forgot to mention Nars shadows. The ones with the glitter just look like charcoal smeared on your lids, they are so dry. The glitter doesn't show up at all. I also have the Tokyo and All About Eve duos, and they have no pigment at all. Sigh. I did so want to like these shadows.


----------



## pleomorphic (Nov 22, 2005)

Definately Maybelline Great Lash mascara! I'm always baffled when the mags say this is a pro fave!






Erika


----------



## pretty_94134 (Nov 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Don't waste your money on Prescriptives skincare, broke me out big time... Really? What did you try? I wanted to try the super line preventer because I heard great things about it and how it protects from _environmental_ hazards. By any chance did you try this product?


----------



## quelinda (Nov 22, 2005)

ALL Maybaline Mascaras! They are for people who already have lashes like Naturally LOL! and Milani lip gloss they slide off to easy


----------



## lilla (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes I did. But I did try the total skincare from them so I don't know what caused. I have a very sensitive skin and some things that are fine for others aren't for me. You should give it a try and see how it is. Also ask for samples... they are usually really good about that.

Originally Posted by *pretty_94134* Really? What did you try? I wanted to try the super line preventer because I heard great things about it and how it protects from _environmental_ hazards. By any chance did you try this product?


----------



## maluchic86 (Jan 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cosmo2127* dont waste your money on:
1. TrueMatch foundation- this makes your face look too cakey or pasty.

2. Walmart Make up Brushes- they fall apart really easy.

3. Cream Eye Shadows- they tend to crease.

4. Wet n Wild Products- the lipsticks and lipglosses suck.

5. Curling Irons and Flat Irons- make sure you get the ceramic kind cuz they work the best.

this is all that i can think of for now.

I've also found that the TrueMatch foundation comes off of your face really quickly. I'll touch my face and my fingers will have foundation on them. This morning, I was on the phone and when I looked at it, it had foundation on the keys! I like the foundation otherwise, but I can't stand having it come off all over the place...will be looking for a different brand as soon as this one is done.


----------



## atomicopera (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't waste your money on biore self heating facial scrub


----------



## Liz (Jan 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *atomicopera* Don't waste your money on biore self heating facial scrub ditto! it sucked big time


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Don't waste your money on: L'Oreal Double Extend Mascara. I hated the primer, and the mascara didn't really do all that much.



AND I LOVE LOREAL DOUBLE EXTEND! LOLOne time I tried that XXL one (primer &amp; mascara) and hated it... maybe we both got a bad one!


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 5, 2006)

*covergirl eyeshadows

*Fabulash Mascara

*A lot of Avon eyeshadows


----------



## atomicopera (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't waste your money on any caboodles mascara!


----------



## hissycat (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree with those who don't like L'Oreal Double Extend and Lancome Hypnose. I just bought Hypnose and am very disappointed. Should have checked here first!

Great post!!


----------



## prettymommy (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LindaA* I forgot to mention Nars shadows. The ones with the glitter just look like charcoal smeared on your lids, they are so dry. The glitter doesn't show up at all. Oh but I love the Nars shadows because the pigments stays true on the skin and I find the glitter subtle, not sparkly. I use darker colors as eyeliner or to create smoky eye. 
Re: click pen packaging. Ditto that. Hate them. Wasteful and uncontrollable.

To the list I'd add Stila eye glaze. Also make-up by body shop - the powders oxidize and turn orange on my skin. the colors barely show up. They just fade away and the lipsticks dry my lips


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kurczak* Rimmel Vinyl Lip Gloss - u will be not able to open your mounth so true.




i really like this lipgloss the colors look great and it smells great, if only it didn't get on your teeth so easily.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Don't waste your money on: L'Oreal Double Extend Mascara. I hated the primer, and the mascara didn't really do all that much.




I agree. It made my lashes look thin and spidery looking. You had to apply a billion coats for it to look even half decent.


----------



## LVA (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *atomicopera* Don't waste your money on biore self heating facial scrub it made my skin red, itchy and dry ... what a waste of money ...


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 4, 2006)

Milani Glitzy Gloss... smells horrible, dries out my lips, feels like clay... I returned it right away.


----------



## mumama (Jul 4, 2006)

Inouvi - Browcake - a compact for brows, half compact consists of wax and the other half a powdered brow colour - the wax is supposed to hold the brow powder longer but this stuff just does not fill in evenly especially on areas where brow hairs are scant.

Givenchy Prisme Again powder compact - this clogs my pores and dries up my skin - really!


----------



## thetrixiegirl (Jul 4, 2006)

~NARS Liquid eye liners I can't even describe how horrible these are

~Rimmel nail polish Lasts about 5 minutes for me

~Lash Architect mascara I almost got into a car accident from the flaking!

~Trish McEvoy eye shadows Not much pigment and flakey

~Bumble and Bumble shampoos Now I love this line, but the shampoos really are kind of junk. Except the Seaweed and the yellow one. Other than that, they are drying on the scalp or leave your hair greasy

In defense of the Maybelline Great Lash: Makeup artists love it because it is cheap and easy to find. Alot of times you are either giving the mascara to the client or tossing it anyway. Even with disposable wands I find myself giving away alot of mascara. Disposables don't give the same product payoff. Also, the wand on the Great Lash is small enough to suit even the smallest eye. Do I use it myself on a daily basis? No. But you will find it in my kit along with Voluminous, Show and Zoom.

I have tried even less expensive mascaras and they are horrible.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanx for bumping this thread, I nearly forgot about it! Right now I can't think of anything but I don't personally think that Great Lash is that bad it just depends what you expect from it.


----------



## Thais (Jul 4, 2006)

Great thread!

Don't spend your money on: Bare Escentuals Natural Light. It comes in 2 shades, one is pearly white, the other one is peachy. You are supposed to apply to certain areas of your face to highlight it and look "perfect in every light", however, it does NOTHING! I think I will start using it as a browbone highlighter cause I dont wanna throw it away. LOL

Here's a pic and description:

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ategoryId=5737


----------



## Eva121 (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jaimelynn83* *covergirl eyeshadows




It sucks!


----------



## Thais (Jul 4, 2006)

I forget to mention:

Do not spend you money on any of the Bare Escentuals l/s and l/g. The lipsticks are kinda dry and the colors are odd. The l/g are too sheer and in a matter of minutes there is no more color on your lips.

The only ones I kinda like are the bronze l/s and l/g from the wearable bronze collection just because it is a nice bronze color, however, it is still quite inferior than Mac's l/s and l/g in general.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jul 4, 2006)

dont' waste your money on:

1. TBS Eye makeup remover - it will burn your eyes...it stings and doesn't remove waterproof mascara.

2. Youthful Essence - did not do anything for my skin and the machine is useless.

3. BE Natural Light - makes no difference when you put on your face, i returned mine.


----------



## LindaA (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree with Benebaby, esp. about skin care products. B


----------



## Thais (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYShopgirl* dont' waste your money on:3. BE Natural Light - makes no difference when you put on your face, i returned mine.

Ditto!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi,

Don't waste your money on drugstore chain Duane Reade's "Apt. 5" brushes...YUCK!

The mascara "Great Lash" I do like tho'


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jul 4, 2006)

Maybelline dream matte mousse, Revlon lash tint and Maybelline great lash .


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 4, 2006)

dont waste your money on:

-All In One Face Base by TBS.. made me break out =(

-Maybelline Great Lash Mascara

-Juicy Tubes!!


----------



## sherice (Jul 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* lancome hypnose mascara it was clump city total waste of 22 dollars. I agree with you on this one!!! I hate it...It's just sitting in my MU box. Don't waste your money on ROC facial cleanser with soy extracts...it dried out my skin so bad! Leaving red patches....


----------



## geebers (Jul 5, 2006)

I second the click-pen lipgloss - I got the Revlon one - and it went straight to the trash after the second use.


----------



## Sirithlonn (Jul 5, 2006)

Clean Makeup by Cover Girl


----------



## Ashley1 (Jul 5, 2006)

MAC Zoom Lash mascara it was a mess and always had globs on my lashes, (I love Mary Kay's Ultamite Mascara though) and Patricia Wexler's lip plumper from Bath 'n Body this stuff burns a lot more than plumps (I love Victoria's Secret lip plumper it doesn't burn and plumps for a long time)!


----------



## Harlot (Jul 5, 2006)

-Anything by Covergirl: The whole line is just unimpressive

-Clique 3-Step Skin Care System: Didnt really do much

-Chanel Aqua Crayons: They just suck. They were so hard to put on, although I loved that it was encased in metal





-MAC Powder: Its too dark for me. Looked like I had two different colored skin tones.


----------



## Kaede (Jul 5, 2006)

This is a good thread for some cases, but I'd take it with a grain of salt because some things work on some but not others. Some of my absolute favourite products are listed here! That being said, I don't think Maybelline eyeshadows work on ANYONE - they creased like crazy once I got them to show up in the first place! I'm talking about the plain ones in the pans - Maybelline makes great stick eyeshadows.


----------



## saramy (Jul 6, 2006)

wrinkle fillers....they don't work!!!!


----------



## Mari168 (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *XOffendr* Clinique Sheer Shaper lip pencil. I actively HATE this lipliner. I remembered using some Clinique lipliner that I loved when I was in my early teens, and recalling a very creamy application I ordered this because it was advertised as 'ultra-creamy.' It's total nonsense. This pencil is so hard, but when I sharpen it, it constantly breaks, or it breaks deep inside the pencil and the color stick falls out. I've never even been able to use it on my lips. I have to press too hard to make a stroke of color, and when I attempted to apply it to my mouth it was scratchy. I despise it, and I don't even despise the worst makeups! WOW, I was shocked to read this one. This is an HG lipliner for me. I just flows on and is very creamy. It is a nice sheer tone and I have 2 in Buff just in case it disappears. I just bought another one in Hint of Pink and I love it. Your description is so different than my experience that it makes me think you got a "defective" product.
Marilyn

I also have to chime in on the Great Lash mascara it did nothing but makes my eyelashes crispy and crunchy!

I must be the only person on earth who actually likes some of the Clinique product line, their facial soap is one of the few products that does not break me out. Now I'm into the Total Turnaround Concentrate.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't waste money on Lancom juicy tubes..L'oreal Color juice works the same if not better for a lot less $$.


----------



## junell (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* Milani Glitzy Gloss... smells horrible, dries out my lips, feels like clay... I returned it right away. I totally agree!! I was so disappointed with this gloss. The smell didn't bother me but it did dry out my lips. Oh, well......


----------



## ellaampongan (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* dont waste your money on maybelline xxl volume mascara. doesnt volumize the lashes at all, and makes them look like gross spiderlegs.




on no just bought it



but i just use a lash comb and mine looks fine, they do look thicker and longer, I do the wiggle thing when applying.


----------



## LVA (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYShopgirl* dont' waste your money on:2. Youthful Essence - did not do anything for my skin and the machine is useless.

o, i'm soooo glad u posted this. I just saw the infomercial today for the 1st time, (I'm not much of a TV person, as u can tell, but i had some spare time 2day)




I was realli thinking about buying it. ... she was sooo convincing .. LoL


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Cool thread Liz! Don't waste your money on
MAYBELLINE GREAT LASH MASCARA

thats like one of the BEST masacaras.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tabitha* Demeter Fragrances...stinky farts stick around longer than these do, unfortunately! LMAO!!!!!
There's too much for me to read and i can't think of anything now.. (it's late) but that was just hillarious!


----------



## sadhunni (Jul 26, 2006)

nars eyeshadow-seems like there's no pigment

elf cosmetics- they're cheap, only a buck but i ended up selling everything(30 products) on ebay for $1 + shipping.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 26, 2006)

im thinking of the stuff ive used and hated......oh so so so many......

--Bliss Super Eucalyptus Smoother Pre-Shower Body Softening Mask. cost around $35 and seriously did nothing. i have practically all of it still but cant bare to get rid of it cause of the money i spent on it.

--Victoria's Secret Spa Moisturizing After Shave Lotion. its honestly just like any other lotion. nothing special.

--KMS Curl products. i got a travel pack of it to try it out. i think i used it about 3x cause it just made my hair all sticky and just weighed down. it was bad.

--Paula Dorf Perfect Primer for Dry Skin. this is before they re-did the formula so its probably better now. but this stuff didnt really do much for me and seemed to go bad pretty quickly.

--Smashbox lip exfoliant. save the $18 and just use sugar and vit. e oil for a scrub insted.


----------



## vabookworm (Jul 26, 2006)

Things I've tried and didn't like:

Kiehl's tinted lip balm (tasted bad)

Bobbi Brown lipsticks (didn't stay on long &amp; had a taste to them - but this was a while ago)

Styli-Style eye kohl (doesn't stay on the waterline long at all)


----------



## CzarnyElf (Jul 29, 2006)

*Revlon*-12 hours eyeshadows(no pigment at all)

*Burt's Bees*-Tinted Moisturizing foundation(My face broke out)

*Studio Gear*-Flawless makeup( o my gosh,sillicon sillicon,and my face looked like a mask,horrible)

*Milani* mascara in black(U get what U pay for)

*Du Wop Lip Venom* in Snowberry(it spoiled in a month).Is strange because i have the same brand lipgloss in Corall Tree and i Love it.

*Bare Minerals* foundation(my face broke out)

*Guerlain *meteorites powder in Winter Radiance(my face broke out)This product is overrated.


----------



## andrews_girl728 (Jul 29, 2006)

Duwop Lip Venom !!

The stuff in it that makes your lips tingle are actually RUINING your lip... i read something a dr posted about this... it ruins your lips in time...

its wayyy overpriced like 15 plus bucks for a tiny bottle the size of a toddler's pinky.... it does little if anything atleast on my lips and it doesnt last long at all... the shien is ok but again... it lasts for all of 1 or 2 minutes...

MAC full coverage.. its SO HEAVY And looks unnatural and no matter what u use to apply it and blend it with ..brushes.. sponges it still doesnt look good and is extremely heavy and feels like you're wearing a mask ! such a waste of money

i knwo its not make up but OJON hair products ! dont even bother with this ! its a rip off big time i have no clue why its even on the market ! it is the bgigest waste of money i have spent on ANYTHING so far in my life and i am not exaggerting i was extremely disappointed i even wrote to the company and unsurprisingly got nothing back

MAC fibre rich mascara.. i wasnt imprssed with this... max factor lash thing works a lot better for c heaper and so doesnt cover girl lash thingy

hmm thats all i can think of right now


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *spazbaby* Revlon Lip GlideCoverGirl foundations

Clinique 3-Step skincare

Clinique foundations

Maybelline Shiny-Licious lip gloss

Maybelline eye shadows

Maybelline Great Lash or Volum' Express mascaras

anything Lancome - everything is perfumed, mascaras are clumpy

shiny-licious are great and smell great, however i agree on the shadows, there horrible


----------



## Shasta (Aug 14, 2006)

Smashbox Foundation Primer....I would put it on and start to work it into the skin and it would come off!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *grashabelle* Second on Maybelline foundations, whether liquid or dual type. 
I LOVE wonder finshes and everyone i use it on always wants to know wot i used. it Wonderful! lol


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 14, 2006)

this is a great thread!

i am joining the *I Hate Maybelline Great Lash* club ...

i looked like i put it on and then rubbed my eyes to smear it all over my face! talk about raccoon eyes!

ProActive broke me out worse than ever before in my life ...

any of the longwearing lippies that you have to put gloss over. my lips get so dry they hurt!


----------



## korina981 (Aug 14, 2006)

Allison Raphael (sp?) true concealer. dry and impossible to blend. It's mineral concealer


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 14, 2006)

1. *Maybelline "Great Lash" Mascara-*Smudge city, didn't do anything for me.

2. *Max Factor "2000 Calorie" Mascara-*Made my eyelashes start to fall out. Seriously.

3. *MAC "Studio Fix Fluid" Foundation-*Broke me out something fierce. It took 2 MONTHS for my skin to even start to go back to normal. Contains Algae Extract which is both comedogenic and a known skin irritant. (For those who it doesn't cause to break out, it might be hg material).

4. *Chanel Glossimers-*Not bad, but overrated in my book.

I feel like I need to add a smiley or something...this is all so negative. haha.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 14, 2006)

Don't waste your money on.....

Any type of at home microderm machine like Roc or Youthful essence...they are a major waste of time and money. Get much better results using your hands.

Smashbox lipglosses, they look so pigmented in the tube but are a real dissapointment.They are also thick and gloopy making an ever colour on the lips difficult to achieve.

Models Prefer makeup! I ordered this from QVC expecting it to be totally different from other makeup, and with all the hype i was excited to try the products. When i did i was SO VERY DISSAPOINTED. I had bought a lot of their products and never use any of them (not one) now.

Shavata eyebrow stencils...they look so easy and yet the stencils are so fragile they tear if not handled extremely carefully.Mine tore as i peeled it from the kit .Another dissapointment!

Lancome's color focus eyeshaow's..not well pigmented, colors aren't exactly great and rather poor coverage.

Maybelline great lash mascara, this was useless.I used it until it ran out and went back to my old favorite.

Benefit Mr Frosty, was allergic to this eye pencil and after application i looked like a snowman..What use was this to me or anyone else???

Estee Lauder double wear foundation...this appeared to have 2 colors, when it was shaken to make it the one color on application is changed colour.Its very drying, streaky and unflattering!

Benefit lip plump, i expected better results than i got,it's a good lip primer with a little plumping but not what i expected.

Any type of light reflecting concealor...these always made the darkenss under eyes worse and actuall highlighted them.All i need was the right colour of concealor.Ive tried all the expensive one;s from YSL to Clinique airbsrush...i now use them as a highlighter, on brow bones and lipline.

Bad Gal eyeliner, even though it is nice and dark, my eyes are sensitive to it and water.

That's all i can think of for now



Phew that feel's better!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

I gotta agree w/ the Maybelline Great Lash... I wonder why it's rated as a best buy in the most recent Glamour...


----------



## CMillerBeauty (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] the hate's for Lancome Hypnose - you won't like it if your lashes have some natural volume already - You'll want something defining or curling.

Anyway, Dont waste your money on:

1) Fresh's mascara - I was SO Pissed I spent 25 dollars on it and it didnt do what it promised (I usually love anything Fresh comes out with!!)

2) MAC's skin care - it's all horrible except for the MAC Wipes

...sE

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Don't waste your money on.....

Lancome's color focus eyeshaow's..not well pigmented, colors aren't exactly great and rather poor coverage.

They came out with Color Design eyeshadows that are the complete opposite. Just as pigmented as MAC and go on great. STAY ON ALL DAY LONG (as always use a base)

...sE


----------



## Froodychick (Aug 16, 2006)

Lancome mascaras, they clump horribly for me.


----------



## rlise (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Don't waste your money on: L'Oreal Double Extend Mascara. I hated the primer, and the mascara didn't really do all that much.



i agree on part of [email protected] i think the primer is actually decent when used with max factor 2000 calorie lash or something like that, but the actual mascara ughhhh clumpy clumopy!


----------



## han (Aug 16, 2006)

prescriptives moon beam glosses they have pretty colors and i like how they felt on not sticky or tackey but they last like 15 minutes no staying power


----------



## xberryjam (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* maybelline xxl mascara I second this, when I used it it clumped _badly_.


----------



## Judymomocoa (Aug 16, 2006)

Calvin Klein MAkeup, glad it's no longer have makeup line! i bought an eyeliner years ago, that was the worst eyeliner i had ever try, the color wont stays and totally a worst makeup than the cheap drugstore makeup~


----------



## blackmettalic (Aug 17, 2006)

Lancome- everything!, esp. the waxy lipsticks and crappy unpigmented eyeshadows.

Smashbox- The primer was greasy, didn't do too much and seemed like you had to use a lot to get any results, the lipgloss also sucked terribly (the texture was coarse and seemed sandy and dry).


----------



## spikeyli (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, that's a LONG list I can provide.

Expensive moisturizers - back in the days when I thought expensive brands = quality, I pay out of my nose for all the expensive moisturizers offer by Lancome, Shiseido, Estee Lauder, etc. I got to admit, initially they all did a decent job, but eventually everyone of them break me out. Finally I did some online research on the ingredients used in those products and found out they have tons of skin irritants included just so the big companies can maximize their profit. The ones the EWG (Environment Working Group, the watch dog of chemicals used in everyday products) recommend are surprisingly cheap and they don't break me out at all. Lesson learned.

Lipsticks - I tend to use drug store brands, after reading the ingredients I realized all lipsticks are made the same way, the expensive ingredients the name brands tout about are so far down the ingredient list that you're really paying for advertisement. So I just use my Cover Girl or Maybelline. Same goes for mascara.

Aveeno skin care line - 1 out of 10 items from them does what they say it does. And for a brand that claims they're all natural, their ingredient lists scarily resemble my college chemistry exam.

L'Oreal Acne Response - save your money and just use the Benzyl Peroxide creams you buy over the counter. This kit does nothing but dry your skin out and make you even more oily.

Almay Intense i Color Shadow - it promises to bring out my brown eyes and make them pop, all it does is make my eyes look bruised and my eyelids disappear. And the color last for about an hour after I put it on, by noon I can't even see my eye makeup anymore, I just see a blur of color that somehow migrated toward my lid crease and meshed into brown gunk.

Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* Don't waste money on Lancom juicy tubes..L'oreal Color juice works the same if not better for a lot less $$. I second that. I got mine for free and it is absolutely nasty. It feels gooey on the lips (not in a good way) and I kept having the feeling that I just smeared glue fly trap on my lips. If anything gets blown across my lips, this lipgloss will sure to make it stay. I wonder if the Krazy Glue people knew about this formula.


----------



## foxy2006 (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't Waste Your Money On:

Even though it's not that expensive don't bother with -

Neutrogena Blackhead Eliminating TONER.

- It's full of alcohol, smells terrible, dries skin out, leaves a greasy film and generally makes me break out.

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Aug 30, 2006)

Sheer Cover mineral makeup. It made me look like a cake face!!!


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif shiny-licious are great and smell great, however i agree on the shadows, there horrible ITA, I love the shiny-licious glosses!


----------



## dreamer (Sep 3, 2006)

*L'OREAL HiP e/s!* It costs too much for the quality. Spend a little extra and get MAC/Clinique,or some other well recommended brand.


----------



## Charity129 (Sep 4, 2006)

Mac Prime and primp.


----------



## Dennery (Sep 4, 2006)

This is a great thread, but I noticed a few responses that I thought sounded...well...a bit disappointed when they noticed a product they really like in this category.






Please don't be! Remember, we're all different- thankfully! One person's HG item may be another's worst experience. That doesn't mean it isn't a great product, so don't second-guess something *you've* been happy with! 

Tell yourself, "Yay! All the more for me!"














Bye for now,

Dennery


----------



## leintjess (Sep 4, 2006)

- Mac prep + prime eyeshadow base

- Helena Rubinstein mascara, think it was called fals lashes, it was SO bad!


----------



## dragueur (Sep 4, 2006)

maybelline mascara


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 4, 2006)

The maybelline mascara with the primer on one end and the mascara on the other, and any Lancome mascara - hate them!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Sep 4, 2006)

L'oreal Lash Architect...yuck! It's such a dry formula and it smells so icky!


----------



## CzarnyElf (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *andrews_girl728* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Duwop Lip Venom !!
The stuff in it that makes your lips tingle are actually RUINING your lip... i read something a dr posted about this... it ruins your lips in time...

its wayyy overpriced like 15 plus bucks for a tiny bottle the size of a toddler's pinky.... it does little if anything atleast on my lips and it doesnt last long at all... the shien is ok but again... it lasts for all of 1 or 2 minutes...

Hi



Could You tell some more information about this fact?I love lip venom but i got a little worried when I read Your post.Do U have any links about this dr.post?

thanks


----------



## bad cat (Sep 4, 2006)

I hate Origins Skin Care it totally broke me out and others who I gave it to or used it on thier own-YUCK!

(Just a side note:The Almay One Coat Lengthening Waterproof Mascara actually works great on me...hmmm especially the waterproof version.)


----------



## missshappyasss (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse makeup. The breakouts that I got from that stuff was just nasty. Never had that happen before


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 4, 2006)

Any caboodles eyeshadow, Great lash mascara and hm....Let me see...hm...thats it, I guess..for now anyways.


----------



## vink (Sep 5, 2006)

Mine:

Physician Formula's loose to go - The powder isn't as finely milled as promise. The brush that comes with it is the crappiest free brush I've ever found.

Mac foundation powder - flakey, patchy, whatever and I have dry skin!!!!!

Mac hyper real press powder - thick texture make me looks so made up. Is this the Hyper real meaning?

(This 's just for me) LÃ³real and Rimmel lip product - strong smell I get a headache all day.


----------



## AuroraCreations (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow this is a brilliant thread! Some products I had trouble with are:

1.) Benifit-Dr.Feelgood, What is this stuff? Was conned into buying it, it is supposed to prime my skin but just felt powdery and it turned greenish within a week. Much prefer smashbox primer.

2.)DKNY-Apple perfume. Now I have to say I absoluteley adore the smell of it, its gorgeous! But I just cant stop sneezing when Im wearing it-needless to say I still wear it though!






Most other things that I have bought have been brilliant!


----------



## nanceet (Sep 9, 2006)

none of the l'oreal eyeshadows works for me, i think they are a waste of money.


----------



## aimyz (Sep 9, 2006)

LOREAL double ended mascra...looks so fake, clumps...n straightens the lashes bigtime..

MAKeupforever face base( everytime i use it my face breaks out)

Bourjois khol/eyeliner (wears off &amp; ii end up with panda eyes)


----------



## Dulcimera (Sep 9, 2006)

Buying without trying. . .or at least seeing a product in person.


----------



## hissycat (Sep 10, 2006)

Rimmel lipgloss (it's basically just vaseline) and MF Lash Perfection. Yes, I know everyone loves this but I think it led to me losing my eyelashes! It's difficult to remove so if you use it use lots of TLC to get it off! And oh yes, Maybelline Great Lash. Horrible stuff.


----------



## LeynaBanana (Sep 11, 2006)

Clinique powder - ewww it makes my skin looks so dry and ugly.


----------



## saya (Sep 11, 2006)

so don't waste your money on:

Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Makeup (dried out my skin)

l'oreal e/s and mascaras (totally annoying in any fact)


----------



## teb (Sep 11, 2006)

The maybelline mascara with the primer on one end and the mascara on the other.

Rimmel mascara

colgate toothpaste - it's the WORST. I use crest.


----------



## macuphead (Sep 12, 2006)

dont waist your money on...toilet paper! hands are washable! haha im totally kidding i dont know where that came from...(slinks back to the sex chat where people dont think im crazy...!)


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 12, 2006)

don't waste your money on clinique lipsticks. they were kind of dry from the outset and they dried up and caked up on my lips a lot.

However, the clinique facial care system helped me a lot...not as much as the $$ made me expect though.

don't waste your money on any kind of base made by maybelline. they never fail to give me zits when used and leave an icky oily sheen.

i have a lot of products i tried that i wans't thrilled with but unfortunately i am spacing out! whoops.

for skin breakouts- I swear by proactive but go easy with it, it is a bit harsh and may really dry out/irritate sensitive skin types. My skin is a bit tough though. Even I would get a bit dry/irritaed face if I used it every day as recommended. start out every day and then use it every other day and whatnot. avoid using it around your favorite nightie though, it bleaches! i leraned that the hard way.grr.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 12, 2006)

Bourgeois "coup de thÃ©Ã¢tre" double mascara. the primer is fine, but the mascara, well too much product on the brush, too big brush so can't really put mascara as you want, and it dries in two weeks' time. that new maxi frange mascara they have is actually the same, they just changed the primer brush. i bought Urban Decay lingerie&amp;galoshes instead.

L'OrÃ©al Great Lash Mascara even my mom who loved it bought a new mascara

the worst mascara i ever tried : that eye care product, made for sensitive eyes and contact lens wearers. it's ironic because i couldn't wear it, even with glasses -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ended in the garbage a few hours after i bought it, complete waste of my money.


----------



## beautynista (Sep 12, 2006)

LORAC Lotsa Lash mascara. I love Lorac, but this mascara was horrible



The wand was TOO big, it dried out so fast and it gives a very natural look....no volume, no lengthening...nuthin.


----------



## aliesc (Oct 2, 2006)

CoverGirl professional natural lash mascara - it didnt' fo anything to my lashes, but now I use it as an eyebrow gel and its okay that way


----------



## Kathy (Oct 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Laura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool thread Liz! Don't waste your money on
MAYBELLINE GREAT LASH MASCARA

Ditto! Way overrated. Good thing it wasn't expensive!


----------



## darkh3av3n (Oct 2, 2006)

IMO I actually like the Mac Prep+Prime (does that make me a freak



) I use it with my shadestick and I am all good to go. The DuWop Lip Venom is okay, but what I didnt like was that your tube went from being this pretty clear pink to something that looks like it came out of the sink



.

My picks for stuff not to waste money on are:

1. Maybelline Great Lash (I have this and I swear it does nothing and smears like crazy!)

2. All Lancome mascaras (they all have this dry consistency and they give my spider lashes *eek*)

3. Those clicky lip glosses (ditto on Leila's comment, a TON of product comes out on like the 5th click)

4. Vincent Longo Eyeshadow Trio (this thing has no color pigmentation to it whatsoever!)

5. Nivea Lotion (it makes me breakout, but that is just on me and my family)

I cant think of anything else but I am sure that I have tried a ton of stuff and it turned out to be crap! Great thread by the way


----------



## xkjcx (Oct 3, 2006)

Neutrogena foundation tint. It made me break out!!!! But I suppose everything works diffrent for everyone. Oh well.


----------



## raizy (Oct 8, 2006)

bare escentuals foundation- very sheer coverage even if i buff it for sooooo long, no difference w/ loose powder, and it broke me out! my skin is not sensitive at all!


----------



## geeko (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybelline eyeshadows..... not pigmented and not long lasting...

in 2 words...it sucks


----------



## tinkerbellz (Oct 30, 2006)

proactive


----------



## Jinjer (Oct 30, 2006)

Sacha Cosmetics foundation...turned dark on my face through out the day and the product spoiled within a month or two of use

Neutrogena Facial wash...broke me out


----------



## Pumpkin ohyeah (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lancome hypnose mascara
diorshow mascara (!!!)

l'oreal volumous mascara (gets so flakey)

...lots of other mascaras!!!

covergirl eyeshadows

origins silk screen (pressed powder)

i can't think of anymore






I love the diorshow mascara! it works so well on me. I wouldnt waste any money on wet n wilds eye liners and any almay mascara. ill post another list when i go through my "i hate" stash.


----------



## cynsim (Oct 30, 2006)

MAC mascara, I've tried three kinds so far and they keep flaking on me.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 30, 2006)

Burt's Bee anything. Just made me dry and attracted insects.

Lancome Eyeshadows. I don't know why, but they just do not work well for me.


----------



## jessimau (Oct 30, 2006)

Like almost everyone else said, Maybelline Great Lash mascara.

Neutrogena Weightless Volume wax-free mascara -- it flakes something awful!

L'Oreal Volume Shocking mascara -- It was shocking alright, but in a bad way. There was so much product on the comb that it made my eyelashes look like one GIANT eyelash with little spikes sticking up.

ANY Lancome mascara because they take forever to dry so I always end up with a bunch on my lids &amp; browbones.

ANy of the long-lasting lipsticks b/c they all dry out my lips.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 30, 2006)

alexis vogel lash primer


----------



## texasdarlin (Oct 31, 2006)

HA HA HA This thread has me dancing in my chair wanting to pee! Some of you could be stand up comedians





Total waste of money is Ojon deep conditioner. It comes in a jar with a big comb. I shelled out 58 bucks for this dip sh%@. You're supposed to put this coffee smelling vasoline in your hair and comb it through wait 30min to an hour and rinse. Your hair is *supposed* to end up looking like the native amazon girl in the pamplet that has the shiny and smooth hair.

I kept rinsing and rinsing and my hair still felt greasy! I finally got all the crap out with a shampoo that removes build up from the hair.

I took this stuff back to ulta. Maybe they can ship all the jars back to amazon natives so they can use it on their pet baboons.


----------



## Lia (Oct 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *texasdarlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HA HA HA This thread has me dancing in my chair wanting to pee! Some of you could be stand up comedians




Total waste of money is Ojon deep conditioner. It comes in a jar with a big comb. I shelled out 58 bucks for this dip sh%@. You're supposed to put this coffee smelling vasoline in your hair and comb it through wait 30min to an hour and rinse. Your hair is *supposed* to end up looking like the native amazon girl in the pamplet that has the shiny and smooth hair.

I kept rinsing and rinsing and my hair still felt greasy! I finally got all the crap out with a shampoo that removes build up from the hair.

I took this stuff back to ulta. Maybe they can ship all the jars back to amazon natives so they can use it on their pet baboons.

Don't be so rude about amazon natives, after all the guilty of the product being bad is the brand (and i'm an amazon native. I live in a city that is almost inside amazon rainforest). And here at amazon rainforest we don't have baboons (they're from Africa), only monkeys.
A product that i don't like: revlon lipglosses. They have such a strange taste


----------



## Stitch (Oct 31, 2006)

I have never had a Maybelline product I liked. Nothing.


----------



## reginaalear (Oct 31, 2006)

Clinique foundation! Covergirl foundation!


----------



## jmschlich (Nov 1, 2006)

DiorShow... I loved it for the first few weeks I used it. But after that time, it started to dry out and get really clumpy. I would even notice the clumps fall onto my cheeks.

Murad Acne fighting kit - I bought it, and it did nothing but make my acne worse.


----------



## the heiress (Nov 3, 2006)

L'Oreal Double Extended My eyelashes still looked the same.lol


----------



## Dubsbelle (Nov 3, 2006)

*MAYBELLINE GREAT LASH MASCARA* _Why do mag's claim this as the #1 mascara???!!_

*Laura Mercier Oil Free Foundation* _Useless. Thick, hard to apply, no coverage._

*Tarte Smooth Operator* _Extremely sheer coverage. You would have to have flawless skin to wear this foundation, because it does nothing but give you a shiney, sparkley face. And with flawless skin, why use foundation??_


----------



## deadbychocolate (Nov 3, 2006)

i bought this revlon eye shadow palette. yuck!!


----------



## Evster (Nov 4, 2006)

I totally agree that Maybelline Great Lash isn't worth the hype. It runs and it clumps. Why is it the favored brand?

What eyeshadow palette from Revlon didn't you like? The creme shadows or powder? I love their eyeshadow quad called something like Coffee Bean. I'm not fond of their creme shadows though.


----------



## deadbychocolate (Nov 4, 2006)

ok i am holding it up.. n it says...revlon illuminating powder shadow "out of the blue". i dont know maybe the colours dont go with my complexion but i have trouble gliding it on too.


----------



## Evster (Nov 4, 2006)

The illuminating creme shadows aren't very lasting and I can see why you wouldn't like them. Their powder shadows are much better

Originally Posted by *teb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The maybelline mascara with the primer on one end and the mascara on the other.
Rimmel mascara

colgate toothpaste - it's the WORST. I use crest.


Wow, I love Rimmel's E xtra Super Length mascara. To each his own I guess





Originally Posted by *reginaalear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Clinique foundation! Covergirl foundation! Ditto!!

Originally Posted by *lindas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MAC studio fix...made me break out for weeks!!!Cover girl eye shadows.. no matter how much i applied...it never had the staying power and i was never able to see the colors

Neutrogena face lotion

Really? Stunned. I love Cover Girl eyeshadows. Oh well.


----------



## suki (Nov 4, 2006)

This is a very helpful thread!


----------



## kaii (Nov 4, 2006)

1. Maybelline Great Lash- seriously, EVERYONE basically hates it. It's too watery, it doesn't do anything but make your lashes darker and it smudges too easily.

2. Maybelline XXL- i always wondered why my lashes were a bit white. Then i realized that the black coat came off D: It's good if you have no money and need something cheap asap, but once you get better mascara, you know it isn't good. [i use Stila now btw] It clumps and makes you look like you have only 6 lashes.

3. Proactiv- BROKE ME OUT.

4. CG E/S- not good unless UDPP is on it, and even then it doesn't look that special.

5. Anything BonneBell/Mary Kate &amp; Ashley- theyre really made for kids which means cheap and low quality.

Erh.. thats all i can think of now ;D


----------



## starburst697 (Nov 9, 2006)

Loreal Volume shocking. I really really wanted to love this stuff, especially with the gorgeous ad and those lashes that I would kill for. It sucked though, the primer is alright, but the want and the mascara are worthless, it just gunks up all the lashes that you build up with the primer. And the final look is straggly, if that is a good way to describe it. Just no good! Plus, the price is outrageous, you could get a cheaper mac mascara!


----------



## Dennery (Nov 12, 2006)

Any so-called *lip plumpers!* Trust the science, they just don't work!



If you're a devotee who's convinced they do, chances are, it's all in your head. Save your money! If you must, learn to nibble _gently _on your bottom lip. Or you could buy some *cayenne pepper *&amp; mix it into your gloss.



Just kidding. But believe it or not, it's just that type of ingredient that many of these *"lip plumpers"* use. Umm...yeah, I guess that would cause the lips to swell - *FOR A MINUTE OR TWO - *maybe! Besides, any longer might be cause for concern, eh? Geez. What'll they think of next. Wait, I've got it!



*Dab some honey on your lips, find a bee hive, stand real close with lips puckered and...* That's how ridiculous some of these products are, IMHO.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 12, 2006)

I've never really been thrilled with CoverGirl foundations - or anything CoverGirl for that matter, and that's why I stopped using the stuff.

Everything else from Max Factor is pretty cool, but I also have a beef with their foundations. The foundations themselves are either too red, too pink, or too orange. The application is uneven and blotchy, and I had a tough time blending.

I don't like L'oreal foundations either. Ideal Balance felt like I was smoothing Elmer's Glue all over my face, and after thirty minutes of wearing this stuff I was a BRIGHT ORANGE. I like some of the colors from this brand, but I don't like the smell of cosmetics - especially the lipsticks! I look, but I make sure that I don't touch.

Bari Cosmetics. Love My Face?

NO WAY!!!

I hated my face when I had their products on there! Not only did this stuff look cakey, but it broke me out.


----------



## claire20a (Nov 12, 2006)

I also agree about the Maybelline GL Mascara, it sucks!

I was also very disappointed in Eve Lom's cleanser - so much hype, v expensive, and made absolutely no difference to my skin! The muslin cloths are good, but you can buy these cheaply and use them with your regular cleanser!


----------



## kkim (Dec 23, 2006)

great idea!

don't waste your money on...

dior dior show mascara

badgal benefit mascara

maybelline xxl mascara


----------



## koalababy (Dec 23, 2006)

I love this thread!!!


----------



## mimiboo (Dec 23, 2006)

LIP PLUMPERS!!!!!!

They don't damn well work...as someone else has already said NOTHING will change the size of your lips apart from collagen or botox......GET REAL!!!

MB


----------



## harperlee1214 (Dec 24, 2006)

physicians formula, the yellow concealer for dark circles under eyes. Waste of money doesn't work.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 24, 2006)

Hmmmm.... Good thread, I would say dont waste your money on Dr Brandt Pores No MOre




Its ok stuff but most deffinitely not worth 50 dollars or higher. Maybe for 20 dollars I would get it but deffinitely not the price on the internet.


----------



## sooner_chick (Dec 24, 2006)

Maybelline Shiny-Licious lip gloss are great!!! Has great shine and a minty smell and taste!!


----------



## Imaginatrix (Dec 24, 2006)

Maybelline Lash Stylist mascara - clumps to high heaven, gives you scary Liza Minelliesque spider lashes and is a complete pain to remove.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 24, 2006)

this is a great thread! thanks everyone for your feedbacks!


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 24, 2006)

Philosophy Makeup Optional Skin Kit. The biggest single cosmetic waste of money to date (for me)


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *starburst697* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Loreal Volume shocking. I really really wanted to love this stuff, especially with the gorgeous ad and those lashes that I would kill for. It sucked though, the primer is alright, but the want and the mascara are worthless, it just gunks up all the lashes that you build up with the primer. And the final look is straggly, if that is a good way to describe it. Just no good! Plus, the price is outrageous, you could get a cheaper mac mascara! I agree! I hated this stuff. I returned it to CVS and got my money back!


----------



## keitadonna (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll add to the Maybelline Great Lash. If you have oily skin at all, run from it. The moment I put it on, raccoon eyes develop. I wish it worked for me since it's a staple for many makeup artists and many people swear by it...plus it's cheap.


----------



## chocula (Dec 25, 2006)

Diorshow Mascara - just not worth the price for me

Rimmel eyeshadows and pencils - couldn't get these things to stay on me

John Frieda hair color glazes - too much money, not enough product, and a wierd smell.

MAC Prep and Prime eye - don't believe the hype. Your shadow will crease if you don't use this very sparingly.

L'Oreal De-crease products - too expensive for the minimal results. There are lots of cheaper and better competitors.

Victoria's Secret Cream Eyeshadows - messy, over-the-top shimmer (which just wasn't my thing because of personal tase), and the crease badly.

Smashbox Photofinish Foundation Primer - Price is my first issue. My second issue is that it made my oily skin worse, and I was super shiny, despite using a small amount.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 25, 2006)

Umm Dont waste your money on....

hmmm

....

let me think....

MAC powerpoint eyeliner....

It was scratchy and very rough for me compared to kohl (I know some of you girls like it)


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Imaginatrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybelline Lash Stylist mascara - clumps to high heaven, gives you scary Liza Minelliesque spider lashes and is a complete pain to remove.



I agree. this stuff is so bad i almost cried.


----------



## MUAKansas (Dec 25, 2006)

If I had only found this place sooner, thanks everyone


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *texasdarlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HA HA HA This thread has me dancing in my chair wanting to pee! Some of you could be stand up comedians




Total waste of money is Ojon deep conditioner. It comes in a jar with a big comb. I shelled out 58 bucks for this dip sh%@. You're supposed to put this coffee smelling vasoline in your hair and comb it through wait 30min to an hour and rinse. Your hair is *supposed* to end up looking like the native amazon girl in the pamplet that has the shiny and smooth hair.

I kept rinsing and rinsing and my hair still felt greasy! I finally got all the crap out with a shampoo that removes build up from the hair.

I took this stuff back to ulta. Maybe they can ship all the jars back to amazon natives so they can use it on their pet baboons.

Sorry that didn't work out for you. I haven't tried that specific product, but I do use the Ojon hydrating thickening shampoo, hydrating thickening conditioner, conditioning volumizing foam, and hydrating thickening spray, and I love them all.


----------



## MissCupcake (Dec 30, 2006)

What an entertaining thread!

I have to say there have been many disappointing products over the years. But the most hated item was, you got it... Maybelline Great Lash.



I cannot think of another product that left such a lasting bad impression on me.

Other products I have not had luck with:

True Match liquid foundation

MAC matte foundation

MAC studio tech

MAC studio finish concealer - blah! very greasy. Powder helped but it collected in every line under my eyes.

Cover Girl mascaras - what happened to them? Marathon was my HG for a long time then they changed the formula, now it sucks. Lash Exact was great for the first few tubes, now it flakes like mad and irritates my eyes. (Last 2 tubes, purchased separately, different stores.) Is the MF equivalent any better?


----------



## sheil2009 (Dec 30, 2006)

Bobbi Brown lip gloss. Super tacky, no pigment, just gross. Such a waste of 18 bucks a tube


----------



## SewAmazing (Dec 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif To go with the "I love ____" thread, list things that suck and don't want people to waste their money on. I'm going to get killed for this, but "don't waste your money on *moisturizers* if you have oily skin". What do you think all the oil does? This was top advice from a dermatologist.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 30, 2006)

Chanel Inimitable Mascara

HO-LEE-SHEEET this was crap. I have been eyeing it ever since it came out since I LOVE the plastic brush concept, and I finally scored a sample of it recently. Let me just say that, in a side by side, 2 coat comparison, the Inimitable looked puny, stupid, and weak next to my CG Volume Exact. It was SO bad, I went over the Chanel with a coat of my CG Mascara. Wow, that was bad. I'm glad I didn't waste $26 on it.


----------



## fiji (Dec 30, 2006)

benefit lemon-aid

does this even do anything? makes my dark lids look kinda green


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 30, 2006)

cover girl eyeshadows- no color pay off

clinique lipsticks- most of the ones i have bought seem to be super sheer w/ no color pay off!

milani mascaras, foundations, liquid eyeliners and lipglosses

sorry gals but "porcelain pink" msf by mac, too much hype on this if you ask me!

nars orgasm blush, too much hype for this item also, doesnt show up on me and im pale as f__k!! lol

avon products (for obvious reasons!)


----------



## LVA (Dec 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fiji* /img/forum/go_quote.gif benefit lemon-aiddoes this even do anything? makes my dark lids look kinda green

yah i know, what a waste of money


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 31, 2006)

I forgot about this one: Benefit Galactic Shield!

Totally useless for getting rid of zits OR concealing them.


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 31, 2006)

Avon gel liners - so far from being right they should just give it up

Avon mascaras - ditto to above

CC foundations - just plain eww

Maybelline mascaras - never have I yet found one that works better than simply greasing my lashes with oil.


----------



## missGLAM (Dec 31, 2006)

Neutrogena pore refining cleanser, did NOTHING, I used it for a month, still had breakouts, still had large pores!


----------



## emmiiliiee (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't waste your money on...

Badgal mascara - Benefit

Maybelline - Volum Express

Sephora balancing liquid foundation SPF 15


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't waste money on Lancom juicy tubes..L'oreal Color juice works the same if not better for a lot less $$. I agree, and their made by the same company WTH???


----------



## blonde65 (Dec 31, 2006)

OOOH ,I like this, Its Mean!

Revlon Lash Tint, without doubt the Worst make up item EVER (I'm amazed its still around)

Most things Rimmel (its been in the UK since before I was born) and belive me you DO NOT want to know how its made, gross packaging and a junkie as a spokesperson!

The new Chanel highlighter, does not show up at all?

Maybelline Great Lash, complete crap!

Originally Posted by *FeverDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry that didn't work out for you. I haven't tried that specific product, but I do use the Ojon hydrating thickening shampoo, hydrating thickening conditioner, conditioning volumizing foam, and hydrating thickening spray, and I love them all. I agree, it's awesome stuff. Have you tried the spray leave-in conditionder? I love it!


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blonde65* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OOOH ,I like this, Its Mean!
Revlon Lash Tint, without doubt the Worst make up item EVER (I'm amazed its still around)

Most things Rimmel (its been in the UK since before I was born) and belive me you DO NOT want to know how its made, gross packaging and a junkie as a spokesperson!

The new Chanel highlighter, does not show up at all?

Maybelline Great Lash, complete crap!

I agree, it's awesome stuff. Have you tried the spray leave-in conditionder? I love it!

I haven't, actually. I don't see it on the sephora website either, but I want to try the restorative hair treatment.


----------



## alidpayne (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, I won't say don't waste your money, because you may love it. But I really wish I hadn't wasted mine on Too Faced Beauty Balm. I got the grapefruit one from Sephora. It chapped my lips really bad. I thought it was a coincidence at first, so I switched back to my reg. stuff untill they healed, and then tried it again. It did the same thing


----------



## jessimau (Dec 31, 2006)

I got the Too Faced Bunny Balm in the berry color and I actually really like it.


----------



## k_rocket (Jan 2, 2007)

- Benefit concealer (the 'industrial strength' one.)

- Clinique 3 step skincare system (gave me bumps, flaky skin and acne that didn't exist before...?)

- Proactiv (broke me out, made my face into a big, red, burning inferno.)

- L'Oreal True Match (melts away so easily, no staying powder. I don't even have oily skin.)


----------



## Shanelle (Jan 2, 2007)

DiorShow &amp; BadGal mascara -_ Not bad but my _L'Oreal_ Voluminous does a much better job. &lt;3 [For a quarter of the price AHEM]_

Clinique Dewy Smooth Foundation - _Broke me out big time._

Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil - _Did nothing for me._

Bare Escentuals Warmth - _^ Ditto._

Benefit Lemonaid - _So hard to blend and not much improvment._


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 2, 2007)

Dont waste your money one:

Proactiv (so not worth the money, and its way too harsh even for my leather skin).

The rimmel mascara with the comb (talk about spider lashes, i had like 3 eyelashes).

MAC prep and prime eyeshadow base (makes eyeshadow crease faster than if you wear no prepping stuff. For me, the mac paints are my HG base because i dont want to have UDPP shipped to me).

Loreal Pure Zone skincare (complete crap, and pretty expensive for a drugstore brand. Its harsh and loaded with fragrance)

Revlon 12hour colorstay e/s (more like colour stay for 12mins)

Covergirl foundations (i just dont like them)

And thats all i can think of for now.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 2, 2007)

Dont waste your money on Mac select cover spf concealer and foundation(made me look like a ghost and the concealer didnt conceal anything)

ohhh and i agree w/ makeup obsessed about the rimmel mascara,i threw it out the same day,HATED IT


----------



## pinkfrangipani (Jan 2, 2007)

I love how this thread proves that different things work for different people- I see a few of my faves in here hehe... Chanel Inimitable, DiorShow, Philosophy Makeup Optional (got rid of flaky spots on my face, had been using Chanel skincare- loved that!)

My additions to the "don't buy"are

Clinique mascaras- none I ever tried have done anything for my lashes

Smashbox gel Eyeliners- didn't last an hour.


----------



## sealsm (Jan 2, 2007)

Clinique Pore Minimizer T-Zone Shine Control. It leaves you looking matte at first, but doesn't last any time. I became oily just as quickly.


----------



## Miss World (Jan 3, 2007)

Great thread! wish I found it before :|

okay, so don't waste your money on

L'oreal Lash Archetict

Benifit BaadGirl Eye Kohl

Benifit Lipscription (didn't do much for me and the balm afterwards just felt too Vaselin-ish on my lips)

I'll check the stuff I've got @ home and add more


----------



## eva_love (Jan 3, 2007)

PRESCRIPTIVES BUFF BRUSH!! It's not worth the money...$45. the sales lady got me!


----------



## Integrality (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't waste your money on Sephora eye make-up remover and l'oreal eyeliners.


----------



## realmccoy (Jan 11, 2007)

Don't waste your money on;

*Bobbie Brown shimmerbricks*: I've spent alot of $$ on these and finally had to face the fact that it's a bad product because either the compact clasp breaks, the most recent tragedy, the clasp broke and the entire brick fell out in my makeup drawer, I've written to BB about the defective packing, I've yet to get a response, I guess I'll be returning it to Nordies

*Benefit*: Dandelion, georgia peach (they don't show up)Mr frosty eye pencil, like a grease pen, it's hit or miss with benefit products

*Milani mascara: *I loved everything in their product line except their mascara, it smears clumps and doesn't dry correctly

*Loreal Volume Shocking:* I really hated this product, it made my lashes stick together, the comb didn't transfer enough mascara to cover the primer, all around ick!

*Philosophy Hope in a Jar: *Don't waste your money on this product if you have dry skin, I hated the formula for the the price!

*Revlon Nail polish: *Unless you have an hour to wait for it to dry it also smudges after you think it's dry and chips really easily

*Physicians Formula mascara and eyeliner:*doesn't last through the day, you'll look like a racoon after a few hours

spelling


----------



## la esperanza (Jan 12, 2007)

Maybelline's eye makeup remover


----------



## Gail Evans (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't waste your money on:

Nivea Gentle Makeup Remover.

Whatever it may remove, makeup certainly isn't amongst it.


----------



## MrsLT (Jan 12, 2007)

For me:

Rimmel eye shadows

Covergirl lipsticks, glosses, anything that goes on the lips made buy CG

L'Oreal Hip eyeshadows...They're not bad or anything, just not different than regular L'Oreal e/s. Their piggies are grrrrreeeeaat!


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *FeverDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I haven't, actually. I don't see it on the sephora website either, but I want to try the restorative hair treatment. Try it! It works great for me even though my hair is fine it doesn't weigh it down. Its really expensive but you only need to use a little bit. I wish I lived in the states, I'd send you some to try. Never mind, I'll do it anyway. Look out for a PM from me.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 26, 2007)

Avon foundations


----------



## NatalieRose (Jan 26, 2007)

l'oreal volume shocking, ew this was disgusting

maybelline full'n'soft. sorry i know a lot of you like this stuff, but it doesn't even look like i'm wearing mascara. what's the point?

physician's formula lash in a tube. this was great for maybe 2 weeks til it started drying up. completely unusable a month later

physician's forumula eye marker in warm black. this was more like a greenish gray color (exactly the same color as an old sharpie! lol) and it just didn't look nice after trying so many different ways to apply it.

any kind of glitter eye shadow. the glitter gets in my eyes and it hurts.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 27, 2007)

maybelline eye shadows

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Some of the products listed I like. Anyway, the ones I hate the most are Maybelline Great Lash (bought it b/c makeup artists rave so much) but worst mascara I have ever used, clump and smear so bad under my eyes I couldnt even leave home and it was waterproof. Clinique perfumes, the worst is the main one, I almost puke when I smell it, *I hate Happy also, smells like rotten oranges and makes me gag,* any of the long last lipsticks that paint your lips and you put the gloss on, yeah color stays but my lips shrivel up and you apply gloss all day so whats the point. Loreal lipsticks, the taste is awful. i thought i was the ONLY one who notced that


----------



## teeta (Jan 27, 2007)

mac studio fix foundation..it's not very good for oily skin...breaks me out big time.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 27, 2007)

IMO all drugstore e/s except NYX



For containing zero pigmentation !


----------



## Saje (Jan 28, 2007)

I second what chocobon said.

But man... I *LIKE* Maybelline Great Lash (I have it in clear and waterproof). Its nothing special and its not my HG but I never had any experiences with the clumping or smudging or other stuff. I actually like it! (so that makes what... like a handful of us in this thread?)


----------



## stephro123 (Jan 28, 2007)

Diorshow Unlimited....jeez talk about clump mania....


----------



## Shannon101 (Jan 28, 2007)

Mac Studiotech- breakouts and turns orange.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 3, 2007)

Valerie Beauty Minerals. If you are a person with caramel or darker skintone. The colors are not "true" on the website. I applied them both wet and dry--uughhh! A pasty, chalky mess and these were the darker colors.


----------



## Sabrosa (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't waste ur money on nyc coverup


----------



## x3kh (Feb 3, 2007)

L'Oreal Lash Out Mascara


----------



## Colorlicious (Feb 3, 2007)

Dont waste your money on:

*Sephora's make up remover (sticky feelin afterward)

*Cover girl eveshadow (they fade even with a base)


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 4, 2007)

Maybelline eyeliner- no staying power whatsoever


----------



## shibo (Feb 4, 2007)

Bourjois pastel teint compact powder. I can't stand the smell, its horrible. And they make your face look flakey.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 4, 2007)

You know, it would be really helpful if we could compile a list of everything to avoid that's been listed on here so far... Have to go and make a pot of soup now but I might just do it when I have some spare time


----------



## NatalieRose (Feb 4, 2007)

diorshow mascara. it is nothing remarkable and started to flake off less than an hour after i put it on


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I won't say don't waste your money, because you may love these things, but here are the things that didn't work for me:

1. Loreal Pure Zone Face Wash ( It's very harsh, plain alcohol I'd say and it's loaded with fragrance too!)

2. Rimmel Extra Super Lash Mascara (it wasn't horrible, but it wasn't something special either!)

3. Maybelline Great Lash Mascara (the same as above!)

4. Prestige Eyeshadow Duo in Sugar Daddy (no pigment at all, just plain shimmer!)

5. Maybelline Expert Wear Eye Shadow Quad in Seashore Frosts (very little pigment)

I've seen some of my fave products within this thread!


----------



## nursie (Feb 23, 2007)

signature club A makeup (from home shopping network)...several years ago i bought a collection of the makeup and brushes, the makeup was VERY poor quality and the brushes shed...it was SO horrible i ended up tossing all of it out pretty much unused


----------



## gwen-stefani (Feb 23, 2007)

Proactiv, Never worked on me was a waste of money, It actually made me breakout worse! My face looked better before using it, LOL. 1 thing I want to share is stay away from products with benzoyl peroxide its very harsh on skin especially people with sensitive skin, benzoyl peroxide does not help with acne at all! thats whats in proactiv. 1 thing that actually does work really well is Salicylic acid, it is gently on the skin so for people with sensitive skin this applys to you. and actually does what is says it helps with acne. Salicylic acid is the real deal, This is what works. NOT benzoyl peroxide. Also I could never understands everyones deal with revlon colorstay foundation, I bought it once only because I heard all the ranting and raving about it and it was horrible! did not stay put for hours on my skin made my skin oily and felt heavy on my face, definitely a waste of $11.


----------



## TenaE (Feb 24, 2007)

Maybelline great lash!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 24, 2007)

any covergirl eyeshadow


----------



## lollipop777 (Feb 24, 2007)

2nd. hate that.


----------



## Dee_Vine (Feb 24, 2007)

Maybelline Pure Foundation.


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 24, 2007)

I would encourage everyone to think twice about buying Clinique stuff. I have so much stuff from there, I don't even know why. A lot of the stuff I'm really sensitive to, like the 7 day scrub. At the prices they're charging, you'd expect better results.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 24, 2007)

LoreL Infalible- runs out too fast with daily use

nyc pressed powder- very orangey

wnw eyeliner- tugs and no color

cover girl- brow and eye makers

maybelline wet shine diamonds liquid- bad scent and felts bad

maybelline shinylicious- really bad scent

jane lucky star lipstick- feels lik sandpaper on lips.


----------



## Imaginatrix (Feb 24, 2007)

- NYC lipsticks. :: stab :: They slithered into EVERY line around my mouth and made me look about 100 years old.

- Maybelline Lash Stylist - (if you look closely, you'll see that Adriana Lima only has about three eyelashes in the ads.



)


----------



## `ColourMePretty (Feb 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't waste your money on: L'Oreal Double Extend Mascara. I hated the primer, and the mascara didn't really do all that much.



I agree...I had that same L'Oreal one, I had a Bourjois one (cant remember name but was in black and white tube) and I had a Rimmel one (can't remember name either lol).
From my experience of combined primer + mascara, I don't think I'd ever buy them again to be honest.





Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MAC Select SPF 15 foundation. 
this is the only MAC product I ever truly hated. it made me look even more dull than I do withOUT makeup and strangely yellow-looking. (although it WAS the right shade)





This was my first foundation from MAC and I liked it, it is pale I have to agree but it covers up my REALLY rosy cheeks well, which is what I like about it. However, since using it, I seem to break out in spots around my mouth/chin area...and I never get spots...is this a common problem with this foundation?


----------



## lisaveta (Mar 12, 2007)

Cellex-C concentrated Vitamin C liquid for your skin...like water, so hard to apply. seems to go bad quickly, too, and super-expensive


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow this thread is great. It's gonna save me a lot of money because there are quite a few things on here that I was about to buy.

Most of mine are redundant but people should know:

Don't waste money on...

-Rimmel mascara

-Maybelline XXL mascara

-MAC liquid foundation


----------



## nursie (Mar 23, 2007)

dont buy:

benefit Lemon-aid (greasy and does nothing)

maybelline cream eyeshadow (disappears in a half hour or less!)


----------



## boinkysamm (Mar 25, 2007)

dont waste your money on mac foundations.. yuck made me feel cakey.


----------



## duhmoms (Mar 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hissycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with those who don't like L'Oreal Double Extend and Lancome Hypnose. I just bought Hypnose and am very disappointed. Should have checked here first!
Great post!!

I just bought the hypnose in waterproof and absolutely adore it, i am normally not one to buy a high end mascara but to me it was worth every penny!


----------



## xEdenx (Mar 28, 2007)

revlon or rimmel anything... except rimmel lip glosses


----------



## Blue_eyed Babe (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't waste your money on Smashbox Glow-O blush...unless you like Fusha...I mean Bright, almost Dayglow Pink. The gel is originally clear, but when exposed to air turns Bright Pink. I used it as a regular blush, and didn't see anything spectacular about it.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Blue_eyed Babe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't waste your money on Smashbox Glow-O blush...unless you like Fusha...I mean Bright, almost Dayglow Pink. The gel is originally clear, but when exposed to air turns Bright Pink. I used it as a regular blush, and didn't see anything spectacular about it. I rub mine in really good... until I get a pretty flush. It does turn bright pink, but when you rub it in good... it's pretty!

I do agree though, there is nothing spectacular... although i do love the silky feeling... but I've only used it about two times. I'm just a big fan of bronzers.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 9, 2007)

badgal benefit mascara

and prestige eyeshadows

yuck.


----------



## ratfink1818 (Apr 10, 2007)

Pure Luxe MMU, maybelline great lash


----------



## take-me-away (Apr 11, 2007)

maybelline xxl mascara


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 11, 2007)

bare escentuals big tease mascara.. waste of 15 bucks!


----------



## russianred (Apr 11, 2007)

benefit moon beam- it hardly shows up...

oh and mac liquid liner in boot black, that applicator is rubbish!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 11, 2007)

covergirl e/s for sure!!!!!!! i bought like 3 in one day and it took like a really sticky primer to get any color to show


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 12, 2007)

Garnier Nutritioniste detoxyfying cream cleanser - horrible, hard to wash off and it does not take my makeup and sunscreen completely off...



Maybe gel would have been a better choice. Now i am scared to buy anything off that line...


----------



## chinadoll (Apr 12, 2007)

On Maybelline's Define a Lash mascara. And Loreal Voluminous is okay but it flakes big time.


----------



## MissOli (May 1, 2007)

Hate: Lancome hypnose mascara

But I LIKE Maybelline great lash...how odd that some don't like it..


----------



## flurominx (May 1, 2007)

Don't waste your money on Benefit Badgal mascara, made my eyelashes come out in clumps! And the new Rimmel Maginfeyes mascara is also a bit poo.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (May 1, 2007)

Prescriptives Lash Envy- It says it will curl ur eyelashes without using a curler nope not at all.

Prescriptives Brushes- they suck cause all they do is SHED and for the price you have to pay for them .they should not do that at all

Stilla Blush- I broke out soo bad when I was using this.

Benefit Eye bright- I may not be using it right but I think its a waste of money.

Covergirl,Maybelilne,NYC,WetnWild,Loreal ect Eyeshadow- They all suck.


----------



## delilahblue (May 1, 2007)

don't waste your money on maybelline expertwear eyeliner. it stays on for about 5 minutes,


----------



## clwkerric (May 1, 2007)

Don't waste your money on *GUYS!*


----------



## Trisha. (May 2, 2007)

Rimmel Volum'eyes mascara...totally clumpy! I've tried it using a different brush &amp; using a comb afterwards &amp; it was still clumpy.


----------



## Sprite7 (May 2, 2007)

MAC's eye makeup remover (the non oil one). Their original formulation used to rock, but they changed it many years ago, and it didn't remove stuff from my eyes after that. I was so mad, because I used to LOVE their product!


----------



## brewgrl (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't waste your money on *GUYS!* HILARIOUS!!!hahahahaha

don't waste your money on

ELF face whip, unless you like the feeling of vaseline on your face

Sugar brushes- CRAPPOLA!!! the worst brushes i have ever seen in my life

Avon eyeshadows (but man i am a sucker for their lipglosses and .99 lip balms

Any Origins makeup (not their skincare though- love perfect world)

Prevage is the worst stuff in the world... i think i wrote this already, deja vu!!!


----------



## CubNan (May 2, 2007)

Be


----------



## Ashley (May 2, 2007)

I think it's hard to say since some products may suck for me but work well for others.

If you have lashes that are weighed down easily, avoid Loreal's Telescopic!


----------



## chameleonmary (May 2, 2007)

Maybelline Lash Discovery mascara - what the heck kind of brush is that?! I had enough trouble finding the bristles, let alone my lashes.


----------



## LaItaliana (May 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't waste your money on: 
Maybelline's eye makeup remover. That stuff made my eyes red, raw &amp; dry! BLEH!

glad im not the only 1 who had a problem with this. i thought i was just allergic.. stuff is trash!


----------



## hollymadison (May 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't waste your money on *GUYS!* AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks for making me lauugh so hard with that. Man, I'm having the worst week ever with this one guy I'm seeing. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Karen_B (May 3, 2007)

Smashbox eyeshadows. Chalky, poorly pigmented and crease-o-rama.


----------



## FabSephoraJunki (Jun 4, 2007)

Most clinique stuff just because it has that smell that almost everything from clinique has its gross every time i put any of there things on i dont breathe b/c it stinks

Nars eyeshadow mostly the black ones with colored sparkle they're terrible none of the sparkle showed up at all it looked so dry only buy this if you plan on being a panda for Halloween b/c thats what i looked like

Sephora makeup remover is crap almost every d/s remover is better its like water with glue inside it was sooo sticky after my eyelashes even got stuck 2gether yuck!


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 4, 2007)

l'oreal volumous mascara!!!


----------



## thornglitz (Jun 4, 2007)

I really didn't like Benfiit's 'She Laq' make up fix...it was very stingy and made my eyeshadows crease and go all funny, and I definately applied it correctly! I had to get rid of it, and it wasn't cheap!


----------



## Maudlin Romance (Jun 5, 2007)

Covergirl waterproof liquid eyeliner with the very think brush. sucks butt! you have to be VERY presise when you use it, and even then it never covers well, so you have to go over it again, which is hazardous. Time waster!


----------



## MariaLaGata (Jun 5, 2007)

LÂ´Oreal Colour Rich lipstick, I never hated any lipstick that much, it was a disaster - dull colour, unpleasant feeling and overwhleming dry sensation!


----------



## Kemper (Jun 5, 2007)

*Lancome Mascara. Period. *


----------



## Christmaself55 (Jun 20, 2007)

Don't waste your money on___

-NYC .99 cent eyeliner- Smudges way too much, not good for oily skinned people only people with either dry or no combo skin

-Neutrogena spf tinted mosterizer spf 15- Not good for oily people

Yeah don't get those!


----------



## BloodMittens (Jun 20, 2007)

Don't waste your money on:

Drugstore Masceras. For all the money you will spend trying to find a good one, you could buy a good clinique mascera that looks gorgeous.

All female shavers for your legs. Use a man's shaver, much better at getting close shaves.


----------



## *hana* (Jun 20, 2007)

avon eyeshadows duo


----------



## oraclegirl (Jun 26, 2007)

dont waste your money on smash box's cream liners, at the end of the day, it was melted, expensive crap.


----------



## Catski (Jun 26, 2007)

The Almay lip colours with the sealing gloss. I can't remember the precise name, because the writing's rubbed off the tube, but it's incredibly drying.


----------



## Carly (Jun 26, 2007)

Max Factor masterpiece mascara - totally crap, did nothing for my lashes at all!


----------



## Smogdini (Jun 27, 2007)

It's funny how I strongly agree with so many things in this thread while at the same time feel horribly offended because I'm an avid and devoted user of many of these products. Hahaha isn't that Awful? Yet Hilarious?

My list:

Maybeline Great Lash - I will go to my grave never quite understanding why this Mascara gets the praise that it does.

Biotherm Matte Foundation - Nothing like Cakeface! Mmm delish.

BadGal lash - I swear that brush is so huge only because they want to distract you from the fact that this mascara does nothing. I suppose they figure women will associate a large brush with large results. NEGATIVE!

Voluminous Mascara - Okay I can't lie. I did find this to be an amazing mascara once. And that one time was Halloween. When I decided to be a crazed wench. Thick, gooey, and extremely hard to work with.

Revlon cream blush - The color payoff is the equivilent of rubbing lotion with no pigment on your face. What is the point Revlon? WHAT IS THE POINT?!

I'm sure I could think of a gazillion more but I'm drawing a blank. Go figure!


----------



## JoyR (Jun 29, 2007)

Wet &amp; Wild E/S quads. A bunch of reviewers raved about them on another MU board. I bought two, and they're junk. Powdery, no pigment or color. Into the trash.


----------



## StarAngel125 (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't waste your money on....

Neutrogena Mineral Sheers-It's too sparkly and color doesn't show up!





Bonne Bell Oil-Free Face Color-Sparkle doesn't show, no smell at all.

Wet N Wild Lipstick (old formulation)-It's sticky and it's hard to apply.

Blistex Lip Balm Stick-Sticky....

Well, that's just about it.


----------



## macface (Jun 29, 2007)

Rimmel stuff


----------



## aplmk8 (Jul 1, 2007)

i agree with maybelline great lash. after a few hours, i look like i'm hooked with marijuana.


----------



## Sreyomac (Jul 18, 2007)

i would have to say ANY cream Blush....


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissOli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hate: Lancome hypnose mascara
But I LIKE Maybelline great lash...how odd that some don't like it..

really? maybe it's the type of lashes each of us has but i love lancome hypnose mascara and trash maybeline great lash. Lancome hypnose is my HG.


----------



## vivelamour (Jul 18, 2007)

ANYTHING Neutrogena.

L'Oreal True Match foundation.


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 18, 2007)

Its' amazing how Great Lash is still around. For me, I used it for years,but it smears after 8hrs. It is good for separating lashes. For fullness, try another mascara.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 18, 2007)

neutrogena moistureshine soother, loreal and covergirl foundations


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 18, 2007)

It's cheap but still it doesnt give volume, it smears all under the eye and I dont know about lengthening. It's not the best out there.


----------



## Ashley.C (Jul 18, 2007)

MAC SPF 15 Foundation - has made me breakout badly

Dior eyeliner - hardly even showed up no matter how much i pressed


----------



## igor (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sreyomac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i would have to say ANY cream Blush.... and that`s including mac`s cream blushes? I was just planning to try these


----------



## GlitzyPixie (Jul 19, 2007)

Lancome Hypnose mascara. Ooof. What a waste of $26.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 19, 2007)

Chanel lipstick (not the gloss) .. any lipstick that smells like the crypt keeper and cost over $26 is not worth it!

Bare Minerals.. tap and swirl my ass! That product caused severe cystic acne on me.

Foundation primers.. Monistat anti-chafing gel is the same thing!!

Rimmel lipgloss.. the worst!

Seche Vite (spelling?) nail base coat.. 10 dollars! Not worth it.


----------



## ~ Belle ~ (Jul 19, 2007)

ALL Estee Lauder masaras... I've tried them all and I hate them all!


----------



## geeko (Jul 19, 2007)

Benefit dandelion.

I know it gets a lot of raves on MUA and many girls like them, but sorry.... it's just a normal highlighter...and i can get a substitute for it for a better price


----------



## jennyai (Jul 19, 2007)

Smashbox Eyeliner Palette! The biggest disappointment of my life!


----------



## kihayes (Jul 19, 2007)

Loreal mineals, looked orangy


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Elizabeth Arden! The worst make up! Totally fades and colors are weak.

I like the L'Oreal Mineral make up, but I have yellow/orange skin tones.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm not a fan of any of CG's foundations/powder's, eyeliner's, or mascara's. Not even Lash Exact (although if I put on 5 or 6 coats, they almost look decent) it doesn't make my lashes long enough for my taste.

The new lipglosses though are pretty good. I love the Wetslicks "Bubble".

I'll try to think of more.


----------



## twisted (Aug 19, 2007)

mac khol pencil smolder.it smudges a lot


----------



## angellove (Aug 19, 2007)

um.... *deep breath* here goes..

-covergirl clean makeup

-loreal mascaras

-maybelline mascaras

-maybelline eyeshadow( the one in a pan)

hm.. i usually have a lot.. but im very tired now..... so my brain stopped working..





will come back and update if i remember


----------



## badbadgirl (Aug 20, 2007)

Max Factor Lash lift mascara- just eww! Clumpy and gross even Great Lash by Maybelline has to be better.


----------



## ms_green_eyes88 (Aug 20, 2007)

Great Lash Mascara by Maybelline, the Almay eye color collection (the green eyes one was garish), and Rimmel Volume boost lipcolor.


----------



## pkittie (Aug 20, 2007)

Any Rimmel waterproof mascara (they're like the despised "mascara tints"-they manage to make you look like you have thinner eyelashes)

Any Bourjois waterproof mascara (does not keep a curl)

Revlon's 3D waterproof mascara (quite possibly the worst applicator in the world that gives you the glamorous Tammy Faye [r.i.p.] two lash look)

Neutrogena duo-phase eye makeup remover (well, it is effective, but leaves an oily residue-which is not supposed to happen, so maybe use it a night)

Lierac eye makeup remover-does absolutely nothing

Stila gel/creme eyeliners-they flake

I do like: Loreal Lash Out and Voluminous (both waterproof), Shu Uemura basic mascara

Rimmel eye makeup remover

Bobbi Brown gel/creme eyeliner


----------



## nymphadora (Aug 21, 2007)

I forget the brand...Revlon??...bedroom eyeliner. It is a powder eyeliner with a thick, spongy wand. When I applied it across my top lash line, the powder fell all over my cheeks and made me look like a zombie! And this is from someone who has had a lot of thick eyeliner experience!


----------



## Chey (Aug 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MAC Select SPF 15 foundation. 
this is the only MAC product I ever truly hated. it made me look even more dull than I do withOUT makeup and strangely yellow-looking. (although it WAS the right shade)






I agree with you on this one! Gave me the same result



haha


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 21, 2007)

benefit hoola and georgia blushes, i dont see the hype nor any color when i apply it!!!


----------



## sayasaya (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't waste your money on

DiorShow and MAYBELLINE Great Lash Mascara...


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Aug 26, 2007)

MAC Strobe Cream. I wore this once and it broke me out the next day all over my forehead...

And I rarely ever breakout.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybelline Intense XXL = crap


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't waste your money on....Covergirl e/s


----------



## cait (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybelline Great Lash - most overrated product ever.


----------



## Pebl (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm with others on the Maybelline Great Lash.


----------



## xDOLLFACE (Aug 31, 2007)

Collection 2000 - Tranclucent Pressed Powder: Broke into little bits instantly so it was terrible to use and gave my skin a orangey look!

Rimmel Extra Super Lash: Didn`t lengthen my lashes, just made them clump together. Also irratated my eyes a bit.


----------



## sunbunny (Aug 31, 2007)

- mac studiofix. didn't give me an outbreak, but it made my pores look gigantic, and it was very heavy. hated it.

- i forgot the brand, but it's like, covergirl or something. their long-lasting lipstick and lipgloss are awful, especially in a bright red color. it gets flaky and looks terrible.


----------



## photosandflix (Sep 4, 2007)

Laura Mercier primer was a big disappointment to me. Also, I had no luck getting decent coverage with Nars Creme Eye Shadow.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 6, 2007)

Tressemme 2 N 1 shampoo/conditioner. There is like no conditioning at all,just shampoo. So much for saving time! It sucks


----------



## luv4taffy (Sep 14, 2007)

Kiss Me Mascara....recieved a sample and was so excited but in the end was a big dissapointment.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 14, 2007)

Victoria's Secret eyeliner pen!! I hate that thing, and I'm still mad about my $12!


----------



## kerberoz (Sep 14, 2007)

Diorshow mascara, clumps terribly, and I hate the smell!


----------



## luv4taffy (Sep 14, 2007)

Heres another one Rimmels Exaggerate Lip Liner....I don't know if I got a bad batch but it has a horrible strong chemical smell.


----------



## mhm_megan (May 10, 2008)

Don't waste your money on Physicians Formula Talc-Free Loose Powder. It stays on good for about an hour, then it becomes oily and makes the face so shiny. Not a good shiny either. I wouldn't recommend it at all.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mhm_megan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't waste your money on Physicians Formula Talc-Free Loose Powder. It stays on good for about an hour, then it becomes oily and makes the face so shiny. Not a good shiny either. I wouldn't recommend it at all. I think that would depend on one's skin, though. I have very dry skin, and no powder could ever make my skin look shiny. lol.


----------



## mhm_megan (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that would depend on one's skin, though. I have very dry skin, and no powder could ever make my skin look shiny. lol. My skin's dry also and I think this product was supposed to be oil free. But it still ran and my makeup came off. It was bad. Not worth 11 bucks haha.


----------



## nwperson (May 10, 2008)

i can think of 1 thing: MAC prep and prime for the eyes. simply a waist of money.


----------



## so_adorkable_ (May 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kurczak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rimmel Vinyl Lip Gloss - u will be not able to open your mounthEstee Lauder Eyeshadow Quads - almost no pigment inside

Most of Avon products

Lancome mascaras - very good quality but they dry out after one month

i liked the Rimmel Vinyl Lip Gloss i got them at like 2 for 3.99 and i didnt think they were very sticky and i liked the colours

Originally Posted by *cosmo2127* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dont waste your money on:
1. TrueMatch foundation- this makes your face look too cakey or pasty.

2. Walmart Make up Brushes- they fall apart really easy.

3. Cream Eye Shadows- they tend to crease.

4. Wet n Wild Products- the lipsticks and lipglosses suck.

5. Curling Irons and Flat Irons- make sure you get the ceramic kind cuz they work the best.

this is all that i can think of for now.

i also have a red lipstick from wet n wild that i LOVE, i find the colour to be pretty and my lips look shiny and moisturized so i dont have to add a glossand though some may come off the general colour stays on your lips


----------



## sarah666 (May 10, 2008)

loreal eyeshadow.

It either wouldn't come off the brush or ended u on my cheek. Eyen tried it as liquid and it stuck to the brush.

Any maybelline mascaras

bourjois consealers

great thread!


----------



## McRubel (May 10, 2008)

Don't waste your money on.....

Too Faced---Lash Injection Mascara. I might have had a defective one, but it was really dry. I had to apply like 4 times and there was no volumizing or lengthening.


----------



## hygoer (May 10, 2008)

oh this thread looks like a black list


----------



## perlanga (May 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *perlanga2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LoreL Infalible- runs out too fast with daily usenyc pressed powder- very orangey

wnw eyeliner- tugs and no color

cover girl- brow and eye makers

maybelline wet shine diamonds liquid- bad scent and felts bad

maybelline shinylicious- really bad scent

jane lucky star lipstick- feels like sandpaper on lips.

In addition to this which I wrote one and a half years agoAll these eyeliners- They all smudge very badly if you use then on the waterline, which I do

Avon colorworks eyeliner

WNW automatic pencil- Smudgess too easily even if you use it on your outside skin.

Avon glimmersticks- also tuggs quite a bit.

NYC automatic pencil- Packaging broke apart instantly

Maybelline Define-a-line

other stuff

L'Oreal true match- Broke me out

WnW megaslicks lipgloss- It's not very blendable and is quite sheer, when it's supposed to have coverage.

avon glazewear- It's a lipgloss, but it's not very glossy, pore like a liquid l/s.

almay one coat triple effect mascara- dry formula to begin with.

Mayelline XXL curl power- Is good for a week then becomes dry.

WNW diamond brilliance gloss- Way too sticky, feels like molasses, and smells gross like dirt.

Elf plumping lipglaze- smells and feels like nail polish on lips, with no plumping whatsoever.


----------



## msmack (May 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Almay One Coat Lengthening Waterproof Mascara -- flaked terribly, even worse than the non-waterproof version of this mascara!

Awww... I love this mascara... waterproof and regular formula!


----------



## laurreenn (May 11, 2008)

i think diorshow is a great mascara. some of the products here mentioned work well for me, i guess it's all different depending on who you are.


----------



## andrrea (May 11, 2008)

Don't waste your money on _most_ drugstore eyeshadows!


----------



## mariascreek (May 12, 2008)

clinique powder....and the mac lenghenting mascara it made my lashes superrrrr clumpy!!!


----------



## Adrienne (May 12, 2008)

CG's Wetslicks. They're smell horrible, have crappy sheer colors that look like nothing in the tube, feel like plain vaseline on your lips and have no staying power whatsoever


----------



## coop52 (May 12, 2008)

I bought the Almay trios for brown eyes, both the regular and play up, about a year ago. I used them for a while, but without much success. The colors are really sheer, even on the supposedly intense palette. They fade away in about two hours as well, even with a primer.


----------



## MrsMoxie (May 12, 2008)

What a great thread! 

Don't waste your money on .... Rimmel Underground Eye Glistener!





I have a weakness for eye crayons so when I swatched the one that open I all but passed out! Beautiful, yummy, creamy, iridescence! It glided on the back of my hand with the lightest touch and was truly unique color. To bad they never dry! Crease city, even with UUDP and TFSI!


----------



## esha (May 14, 2008)

annabelle's cream eyeshadows.. i don't know if my eyelids are extra oily but even with primer they crease within 20 mins. Not even exaggerating.


----------



## gypsyjune727 (May 15, 2008)

Sephora's Triple Action waterproof mascara.

Its ok, but smells like tires. Yeah.

And its clumpy.


----------



## McRubel (May 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *gypsyjune727* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sephora's Triple Action waterproof mascara. Its ok, but smells like tires. Yeah.

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## ceri2 (May 16, 2008)

Dont waste your money on ANYTHING by Rimmel, its all crap.

Nail polishes are OK, but i wouldnt ever buy them myself.

Maybelline dream mousse foundation - makes skin reeaally dry and flaky

I didnt like benefits boiing concealer, but it seems to get great reviews so i guess it depends on the person

I like Badgal mascara, Clinique's liquid foundation and maybelline mousse blush though.


----------



## CellyCell (May 16, 2008)

NYX blushes!

These were so crap when I bought them... I bought them like, 3 years ago - so maybe the formula changed now. But I just hated how they worked/looked. Eck.

Maybelline Dream Mousse foundation IS horrible. That thing is complete crap... I tried it once and it felt like putting cake icing on my face. Most heaviest foundation I've ever tried. Caca product.

Maybelline XXL Curl Mascara - Crap. I prefer their regular XXL stuff, not the curl one. And barely any product showed up in the wand so my lashes were all thin and crappy looking. It did curl but it looked like I had no mascara on.


----------



## kristinawolf (May 16, 2008)

I kind of hate to admit it, but I feel like I totally wasted my money on Benefit Erase Paste. It is so creamy, but it immediately settles into lines, doesn't give full coverage, and seems to magically fade away from the time I leave my house until I arrive at work (a 7 minute car ride). And I have tried everything I can think of to get it to set (even UDPP underneath). Feel like a chump for spending the $$.


----------



## akbaby (May 16, 2008)

L'Oreal's Full Definition Voluminous

soo clumpy!




i hate the brush, too!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *akbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif L'Oreal's Full Definition Voluminous
soo clumpy!



i hate the brush, too!

OMG! That was my HG mascara until L'Oreal HIP came out with their mascara! If it was clumpy, maybe you got an old mascara? I loved that the brush was so fluffy, 'cause mascaras with tiny brushes don't do anything at all for my lashes!


----------



## akbaby (May 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG! That was my HG mascara until L'Oreal HIP came out with their mascara! If it was clumpy, maybe you got an old mascara? I loved that the brush was so fluffy, 'cause mascaras with tiny brushes don't do anything at all for my lashes! i liked it when it was in the black tube, but then they came out with the newer one, i don't really know the difference, but it was in a gold tube and i hate it! i liked the old one a lot better, i tried switching the brushes to see if it'd help, but the formula was so thick it just clumped right up and got everywhere!maybe i did get an old tube though, but who knows..


----------



## SouthernBelle (May 19, 2008)

MaxFactor eyeshadows really dissapointed me. I went out and spend almost 6 dollars per eyeshadow trio. I was so excited because I got some amazingly pretty colors. Tried them out and got so angry. They look so bright and amazing in the eyeshadow container. Put it on and they barely show up. I was like man how did they get them so vibrant on Carmen Electra. I tried them wet and everything. Still the same very very light color. I used an electric pink and it came out so light it looked just like I had used a hilight eyeshadow all over my eyelid.

Dream Matte Mousse. When I first bought it I was like wow I love the way this goes on and it feels great on my skin. I still love the way it goes on and how great it feels but whenever I use the dream matte mousse and then the dream matte mousse blush I look rediculously made up. I mean in certain lighting..Say a bedroom it looks fine. You go outside and look at yourself in the rearview mirror and you feel like a clown. I have the right shade and everything. I barely put any on but in the light outside it looks like I caked on the whole jar of foundation. I mean it looks so thick and heavy you could peel it off in pieces even when I just barely used any of it.

E.L.F. products. I went online and bought all of these products because for one they were only a dollar and for two looked amazing online and were advertised well. I got them and tried them out and they were so cheap. Their eyeshadows don't show up. Their lipglosses are so sticky. Their brushes shed ridiculously and feel harsh on the skin. I ended up throwing almost everything I bought from them out except for the eyelash curler.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 19, 2008)

Urban Decay's Poison Ring. It was originally sold for $50, I bought it on sale for $25, the glosses to put inside are, eh, and the clasp to close it no longer works, after only 3 weeks, and constantly pops open. It is very cute, but turned out to be non-functional!


----------



## kerasaki (May 19, 2008)

Bobbi Brown eyeshadows. They're not worth their money... better buy mac than this low-pigmented stuff--it'll cost you the same anyway. And the mascaras are also awful and over-prized.

Clinique's eyeshadows are also low-pigmented and not worth their money, but I really love their liquid foundations, as opposed to the sentiments of many in this thread. LOL.


----------



## *Gigi* (May 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmm I kinda don't like this thread. I think even the products that didn't work for me probably work for someone else. But here it goes.....Dont waste your money on.....

MAC Foundation- breakouts for days

ProActiv- The worst skin of my life

Maybelline Great Lash- Flakes and more flakes

NARS Shadows- No pigment??? The blushes sure have color!

Wow, I love NARS shadows. They last forever on me. I think alot of this has to do with everyones individual PH balance or something. Some stuff I love others despise!


----------



## pm33 (Aug 20, 2008)

I hate clinique's skincare line too. Gave me milia and acne.


----------



## breezyboo:) (Aug 20, 2008)

Loreal's double extend mascara. YUCK. Waste of 8 bucks,

Wet n wild's h2o proof liquid eyeliner, it sucks so bad it's like putting melted permenant marker all over your eyelids. :/

Bobbi Brown everything mascara . . . I could get something that works 50 thousand times better for like 3 bucks at a drugstore. Good job guys.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 20, 2008)

Covergirl Lash Blast Mascara yuk! made my lashes look shorter then they actually are

***Big fat orange bottle one***


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 20, 2008)

NYX eyeshadow trios, most of them are just horrible, I kept applying the shadows but the colors wont show or stick to the skin even with primer and I find then hard to blend and fall off when you try to blend them

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Covergirl Lash Blast Mascara yuk! made my lashes look shorter then they actually are***Big fat orange bottle one***

Really? this one actually makes mine look a little longer


----------



## Ricci (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah .. I decided Im gonna keep the mascara and use the other cobvergirl mascara brush I like a lot

Originally Posted by *Sunshine80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NYX eyeshadow trios, most of them are just horrible, I kept applying the shadows but the colors wont show or stick to the skin even with primer and I find then hard to blend and fall off when you try to blend them


Really? this one actually makes mine look a little longer


----------



## Ashley (Aug 20, 2008)

Sunshine - have you tried their singles? I like their singles a lot more than their trios.


----------



## Alien8 (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lindas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MAC studio fix...made me break out for weeks!!!Cover girl eye shadows.. no matter how much i applied...it never had the staying power and i was never able to see the colors

Neutrogena face lotion

I've been using Mac Studio Fix for years. For every day wear I use Macs loose powder but for special occasions I use studio fix instead of foundation because I dont like foundation.


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't waste your money on Almay's 16hr eye pencil~ It made my eyes water.


----------



## coke (Aug 20, 2008)

AVON mascara .. dont remember which kind. poor quality.

Most NYC stuff .. horrible pigmentation on eyeshadows =[

FLIRT! from Kohls .. at least the lipglosses/lipsticks really have no staying power and the color ends up looking chalky. Eyeshadows crease 10x more than other brands, even with too faced shadow insurance.


----------



## ivorysterling (Aug 20, 2008)

- I really don't care for much of what Avon makes. All of the lipsticks seem to turn a shade of red on me.

- I agree with the masses on the Great Lash mascara. What is the fascination with this stuff? It's awful!

- Maybelline and Cover Girl foundation - it all has this orange tint to it.

Now the stuff I DID like that I saw on the list was the Maybelline Volum' Express mascara - its one of my faves. I haven't tried the Colassal (sp?) yet though...

I also LOVE Proactiv. I didn't have a horrible acne problem, but I had some around my chin area and this stuff has made my skin fabulous. I'm really happy with it. My BFF said it did nothing for her, so maybe it only works for some people. *shrug*


----------



## coke (Aug 20, 2008)

the problem with proactiv is that it works at first , and then your body gets used to the medication and it doesnt work. Thats what it did for me.

I actually hugely love Maybeline XXL mascara. Its one of the few that actually makes my eyelashes bigger and longer


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sunshine - have you tried their singles? I like their singles a lot more than their trios. I have 4 singles that I use for highlight and they are ok but I'd love to try something better like MAC


----------



## Ricci (Aug 21, 2008)

"Sun In" that stuff that supposed top bleach your hair? Gad I hate that stuff


----------



## sasha_ (Aug 22, 2008)

all the maybelline foundations have this strange orange cast to them...I don't want to be a tangerine!


----------



## breezyboo:) (Aug 22, 2008)

E.L.F.'s cream eyeshadow duos. Beautiful color but creases like nothin else I've ever tried. :/ Still use it (I have it in blueberry) as a psuedo eyeliner though, just not up to my eyecrease.


----------



## Rebbierae (Aug 22, 2008)

just got Max Factor Vivid Impact mascara--the fun colors--and I'm actually going to return it, and I NEVER return make up. I usually find SOME reason to use it, but I did NOT like the MF stuff. I got the blue with the pink highlighter for the tips, and I just didn't notice any color whatsoever. Good thing I actually saved the receipt and packaging this time.


----------



## tkayef83 (Aug 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif diorshow mascara (!!!) I so agree! I bought this from Sephora yesterday since most reviews I've read were great... WRONG! I didn't like the 'wet' feel of it. I will be taking it back and using the $24 I spent to buy all three of my 'no fail' mascaras (Maybelline, Rimmel and Max Factor), with a little money left over!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 25, 2008)

ANYTHING Rimmel!

I was really liking their Fix &amp; Perfect foundation primer until I notice that after a while of wearing it felt like I had sand on my face


----------



## umraon (Aug 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't waste your money on:
Clinique's 3 step skin care system. It dried out my face and didn't help my complextion at all.

you too.. i thought i was one of the few. even the lady of the store wouldn't believe me. I had to use la roche-posay rich creme for a month to recover my skin.


----------



## vesna (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't waste your money on...

Most Rimmel Products, their finishing powder is alright but anything else I've tried I thought was crap.

Wet'n'Wild Diamond Brilliance gloss. I like their Mega Plump gloss which goes on nicely and has a lovely minty smell but Diamond brilliance has a weird synthetic fruity smell and comes out looking too metalic. Kinda alien looking.

Maybelline mascara is particularly unspectacular. I just don't think it does anything for my lashes.

There are probably lots more but these are the ones that come to mind right now.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Aug 26, 2008)

Garnier face moisturizer - this stuff is awful!


----------



## cute_shorty (Sep 22, 2008)

don't waste your money on the Acne Free kit from Wal-Mart. its supposed to be a ProActive spinoff, but all it did for me was make my skin really dry, break out more(i used about 1 1/2 kits), and now its WAY more sensitive than it was before. now just about anything makes my face red, and it constantly has a red pigment to it, even after foundation and concealer, when before i never had any of these problems


----------



## girlie2010 (Sep 22, 2008)

N.Y.C. lipstick

Maybelline great lash and lash stylist mascara

Rimmel lipgloss and eyeshadow

Cheap holiday makeup sets from walmart

Dream matte mousse


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybeline Newyork instant plump

Mascara


----------



## cheller (Oct 15, 2008)

Maybelline Collasal mascara

maybelline mineral power line


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

La Femme pressed shadows - pure talc, pure ash, no pigment...

Matte HIP shadows - beautiful in pan, nothing on yr eye

Benefit depuff eye cream - It does absolutely NOTHING.

I'll update as I remember


----------



## moodybluesfan (Oct 15, 2008)

I have both Dior Show and Bad Gal Mascara. I don't like the Bad Gal Mascara and it's supposed to be the same as Dior Show? Hmmm.... it's got to be the brush then! Dior Show is OK, but I won't buy it again. I bought one of those sample boxes of mascara from Sephora, Out of seven of them I only liked two! The ones I liked were Smashbox Bionic and the Sephora Lash Plumper.

Lancome's Hypnose Mascara is awful!

Too Faced Lash Injection flaked all over my face

I don't care for Fiberwig Mascara

I just got Makeup Forever's Smokey Lash. I don't care for that either. I was hoping it would be great!

I wish I could remember all the ones that were in that box! I'm actually glad I bought, because I was able to find out what really works for me!

The mascaras I find myself wearing almost every day are:

Loreal's Telescopic Clean Difinition the silver tube in Blackest Black.. I'll wear the Telescopic Carbon Black for special occasions! At Costco I found under the Kirkland Signiture brand, Borgehese Mascara! You get two of them. I really like this mascara! I like the brush very much, it gets the finer lashes. Who knew!

Still looking for a foundation that is not heavy and doesn't turn yellow on my fair skin!


----------



## Cookie1570 (Oct 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't waste your money on:
BadGal mascara from Benefit. It clumped on me and made my eyelashes very spidery looking.

Clinique's 3 step skin care system. It dried out my face and didn't help my complextion at all.


I actually used the Clinique 2 Step Skin Care System and it's the ONLY facial soap that doesn't make me break out. Maybe you weren't using the right number?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 28, 2008)

John Frieda Color glaze, its expensive, it doesnt work AND it makes your hair greasy in 5 minutes


----------



## tinktink22 (Oct 28, 2008)

ANY covergirl eyeshadow. youd have to apply all of it to even show!


----------



## fairskin1000 (Apr 3, 2009)

MAC Select SPF 15 foundation


----------



## paintednightsky (Apr 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *cute_shorty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif don't waste your money on the Acne Free kit from Wal-Mart. its supposed to be a ProActive spinoff, but all it did for me was make my skin really dry, break out more(i used about 1 1/2 kits), and now its WAY more sensitive than it was before. now just about anything makes my face red, and it constantly has a red pigment to it, even after foundation and concealer, when before i never had any of these problems Must depend on your skin type. That stuff worked wonders for me and is great in the summer time! It really cleared out my skin and helped it become more even toned.


----------



## Jazzie (Apr 3, 2009)

Earthen glow mineral's cream eye shadows they look like regular pigments with water in them, this is the worst product that I ever purchased. Smashbox lip service palette, they really smell bad. Smashbox lipsticks they offer no coverage.


----------



## venus in furs (Apr 3, 2009)

Its not make-up but don't waste your money on that Pearl Drops veneer stuff you paint on your teeth like nail varnish to make them whiter...unless you never eat or drink.

I didn't realise until after a glass of red wine on a night out, when my boyfriend looked at me horrified...'your teeth have gone purple!!?'. Yes, the wine had sunk into the veneer and made my teeth a lovely red wine purple colour. Took ages to get off also!!! I have experimented and candy floss makes your teeth go bright pink. lol.


----------

